# Show your GF/GWF-1000 Frogman



## JeffreyVB

...and so the wait begins. Purchased a GF-1000 from a fellow WUS member tonight. Unfortunately, he is in Malaysia....so I have a LONG wait ahead of me while it traverses the globe. While I wait impatiently, show me your 1000's to tide me over!!


----------



## lvt

I don't own it yet, hope it helps


----------



## yschow

Hi,

Here is mine which purchased 2 years ago.









cheers.


----------



## dynosaur

hehe. coming more xD


----------



## Vade_R

here are all of mines, i know&#8230;.its overkill, but its my favorite G-shock!!


----------



## yschow

dynosaur said:


> hehe. coming more xD


Awesome, man!

cheers


----------



## dynosaur

Vade_R said:


> here are all of mines, i know&#8230;.its overkill, but its my favorite G-shock!!


Go away Vade_R!
Let me shine lolx
Now i am a small time. haha.
Nice collection.
And i am still envy of that 1000RD of yours!!!!!!!


----------



## Vade_R

sorry Vincent, didn't mean to steal your thunder, lol &#8230;&#8230;...and btw i don't have the standard 1000 yet, gotta work on that, so which one is next of you



dynosaur said:


> Go away Vade_R!
> Let me shine lolx
> Now i am a small time. haha.
> Nice collection.
> And i am still envy of that 1000RD of yours!!!!!!!


----------



## dynosaur

Vade_R said:


> sorry Vincent, didn't mean to steal your thunder, lol &#8230;&#8230;...and btw i don't have the standard 1000 yet, gotta work on that, so which one is next of you


My next one is 1000BP


----------



## Sengyoku

Where's Feisar? This thread has his name written all over it 

Here's one of mine:

Just got a fresh change of summer clothes for my BP 










Interestingly enough, I've never taken a group shot of my frogs...I'll be back!

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## javaboss




----------



## Allwayspting

Great collection, I wish I had just one.


----------



## angrypossum

Congratulations!

My frogmans don't fit my small wrist very well, but I love them nevertheless.
I wonder if the 200 series would fit me better though.. don't have one yet









































pics of my 8000s frogs


----------



## S1PoP

Mine the first Frogman series1000 just got it last week from Tokyo. I plan to buy the burning red one , but can't find in many store.


And three old models series8000..


----------



## dynosaur

Sengyoku said:


> Where's Feisar? This thread has his name written all over it
> 
> Here's one of mine:
> 
> Just got a fresh change of summer clothes for my BP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I've never taken a group shot of my frogs...I'll be back!
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


Yea where is frogman's godfather? Haha.


----------



## angrypossum

Interesting how we haven't seen any 200 series frogs yet.

Should I take that as a sign that it is the least popular one, comparing to the 8000 and the 1000 series?

By the way, I am on the verge of getting my frogman grail *dw8200bk*.... all I need to do now is to convince myself that it is worth $6XX.
This is quite difficult considering that I only just bought a *30 stars* and I am saving for the incoming *Typhoon*...
I don't have the frogman so no photos from me, but here's one I nicked from *Feisar* a while ago


----------



## Snoweagle

I only have two and still the same 'ol two, but my 1000G is my almost daily beater watch.


----------



## JonL

I have some -



and a few more -







So I have split the 1000 and 8250 down the middle... love 'em both!


----------



## K1W1

A couple photos from my album


----------



## Feisar

GWF-1000s, GF-82XXs, GW-2XXs, DW-82XX Froggies with GW-A1000RAF and GW-A1030A catching some rays


----------



## wild5ive

All of these are great but I have a question, I got a gw200z my first frog I like it but I want a gf1000 or gfw1000. My question is size are the two 1000's the same size. Thanks I need help because I could not wait and ordered a gf1000 from ebay for 225.00 my buddy is a truck driver and found one somewhere In wyoming I think. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Feisar

wild5ive said:


> All of these are great but I have a question, I got a gw200z my first frog I like it but I want a gf1000 or gfw1000. My question is size are the two 1000's the same size. Thanks I need help because I could not wait and ordered a gf1000 from ebay for 225.00 my buddy is a truck driver and found one somewhere In wyoming I think. Thanks in advance.


They are exactly the same in every way including size. The GWF has atomic time signal sync and the GF does not.


----------



## kpo74

JeffreyVB said:


> ...and so the wait begins. Purchased a GF-1000 from a fellow WUS member tonight. Unfortunately, he is in Malaysia....so I have a LONG wait ahead of me while it traverses the globe. While I wait impatiently, show me your 1000's to tide me over!!


Hi Jeffery ,

Here you go ~








Best Regard.


----------



## Kawei

Hi kpo74,

You should have blurred confidential details on the package... 

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## dynosaur

@Feisar: Wow! My eyes are burned! Where do you stay? I want to steal your whole box. LOL.


----------



## kpo74

Kawei said:


> Hi kpo74,
> 
> You should have blurred confidential details on the package...
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


Oohs... thanks...


----------



## tako_watch

1000G


----------



## JeffreyVB

Looking forward to getting that package!


----------



## wild5ive

Thank you Feisar for that help. I can't wait to get it, I may just get rid of my Gw200z......maybe not.


----------



## ccm123

Very nice - keep the photos coming!


----------



## Chibatastic

Did someone say Frogman?



















I love mine!!

Chibatastic


----------



## tako_watch

my 1000BS....alas I just had to trade it for a Kenzo Nautilus


----------



## yschow

Chibatastic said:


> Did someone say Frogman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine!!
> 
> Chibatastic


Me too!









cheers


----------



## mtbluger




----------



## johnny.bravus




----------



## JeffreyVB

kpo74 said:


> Hi Jeffery ,
> 
> Here you go ~
> 
> Best Regard.


Received that package today! Watch is in great condition, looks brand new! Thanks for a smooth transaction!


----------



## leicashot




----------



## Snoweagle

leicashot said:


>


That's not a 1000 series frog.


----------



## leicashot

My apologies, didn't realize


----------



## MCZK

Snoweagle said:


> That's not a 1000 series frog.


True, but a very nice frog nonetheless. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## angrypossum

Am I over analysing or is this a subtle F-U to the 1000 series? 
If so, you definitely picked the right frogman for it



leicashot said:


>


----------



## leicashot

Haha no not my intention but what the hell ;-)


----------



## gripmaster

Chibatastic said:


> Did someone say Frogman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine!!
> 
> Chibatastic


cool Frog, but bloody cool shirt, too!


----------



## Snoweagle

leicashot said:


> My apologies, didn't realize


No worries bro!


----------



## Snoweagle

MCZK said:


> True, but a very nice frog nonetheless. 👍


Yes and I love the screen color!


----------



## christopher_chak

full set gwf-1000 + gf-1000


----------



## EasternMikey

christopher_chak said:


> full set gwf-1000 + gf-1000
> View attachment 1190645


Speechless!


----------



## Snoweagle

christopher_chak said:


> full set gwf-1000 + gf-1000
> View attachment 1190645


OMG!!! Must've costed a fortune!! |>


----------



## Sengyoku

I see you've sold your house and resorted to living in a broom cupboard with your 1000 series Frogs. Absolutely the right (WIS) thing to do 

You know I love everything about the Murakami Frog except the Fluorescent pink box that it comes in, it's like my most hated colour ever  

Awesome collection! But tell me... are you not a little vexed at the Mastermind re-release?


----------



## GabrielLima

christopher_chak said:


> full set gwf-1000 + gf-1000


huge congrats, you have a awesome collection!!!


----------



## LUW

Holy mercaptans, Batman!


----------



## christopher_chak

Sengyoku said:


> I see you've sold your house and resorted to living in a broom cupboard with your 1000 series Frogs. Absolutely the right (WIS) thing to do
> 
> You know I love everything about the Murakami Frog except the Fluorescent pink box that it comes in, it's like my most hated colour ever
> 
> Awesome collection! But tell me... are you not a little vexed at the Mastermind re-release?


No i dont feel vexed about the 2nd mastermind frogman because it is not same with 1st


----------



## Sengyoku

christopher_chak said:


> No i dont feel vexed about the 2nd mastermind frogman because it is not same with 1st


Well, I'm glad for you that you feel that way, but I'm not sure if that's the general consensus here at F17; that being a minor aesthetic change on the glass and the '30th anniversary' box being the only changes we can see  So will you be getting one (or more) of the re-releases?

But I forgot to say earlier...thanks for sharing your fantastic frog collection


----------



## christopher_chak

Sengyoku said:


> Well, I'm glad for you that you feel that way, but I'm not sure if that's the general consensus here at F17; that being a minor aesthetic change on the glass and the '30th anniversary' box being the only changes we can see  So will you be getting one (or more) of the re-releases?
> 
> But I forgot to say earlier...thanks for sharing your fantastic frog collection


Thanks , and i think i will get 2pcs of the 2nd version


----------



## LuV2x3l3R8

christopher_chak said:


> full set gwf-1000 + gf-1000
> View attachment 1190645


All of these belong to you?


----------



## christopher_chak

Yes


----------



## nles

christopher_chak said:


> full set gwf-1000 + gf-1000
> View attachment 1190645


Where did you get the MMJ X FROGMAN? I couldn't find it..... how much did u pay for it?


----------



## c-dweller

Do all 1000 series come with Tough Solar, Multiband 6, soft resin bezel and band, DLC case and screw-in caseback, and Japan made? I know there are the Ti versions as well and those obviously have Ti case/caseback. Please excuse my lack of knowledge as I am still a greenhorn catching up with G-Shock watches. Thanks.

Also, what is a reasonable price I should expect for GWF-1000-1JF as I have seen such a fluctuation from various online sources?

[Edit] I just saw title reads "GF/GWF" so there is a difference regarding Multiband 6 but how do you tell the difference on the dial?


----------



## christopher_chak

nles said:


> Where did you get the MMJ X FROGMAN? I couldn't find it..... how much did u pay for it?


i can find a brand new one at 13000usd


----------



## christopher_chak

yes all 1000 series come with Tough Solar,soft resin bezel and band, DLC case and screw-in caseback, and Japan made but only GWF come with multiband 6 
about the dial if it is GWF series you can see the words 'multiband 6' under the time and a 'G' logo inside the eye


----------



## angrypossum

christopher_chak said:


> i can find a brand new one at 13000usd


At 13000USD? Is that really the market value of the Mastermind frogman? 
That number doesn't even look like something within the realm of possibility..... 
If I had two MMJ Frogman I would have sold them in a heart beat for 26000USD before the new one comes out.


----------



## Sengyoku

I think your collection deserves some more photos 

I suppose when you get hold of your v2 mastermind would be a new photo op, also when the lightning yellow Ti frog arrives eh  

Are you after another 3 to join your rising reds?

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## christopher_chak

Sengyoku said:


> I think your collection deserves some more photos
> 
> I suppose when you get hold of your v2 mastermind would be a new photo op, also when the lightning yellow Ti frog arrives eh
> 
> Are you after another 3 to join your rising reds?
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


i will get the v2 mmj frogman and the yellow ti frogman


----------



## christopher_chak

full set gwf series frogman


----------



## EasternMikey

christopher_chak said:


> full set gwf series frogman


This is EPIC!

Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I really like how the end of the strap sometimes sticks up and looks like a little shark fin! It makes it look like it would be really at home in the water.


----------



## Sengyoku

christopher_chak said:


> View attachment 1206136
> 
> full set gwf series frogman


We want hi-res! 

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Snoweagle

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I really like how the end of the strap sometimes sticks up and looks like a little shark fin! It makes it look like it would be really at home in the water.


Yeah and I suppose it's only unique to the Frogman.


----------



## jordan17

christopher_chak said:


> View attachment 1206136
> 
> full set gwf series frogman


Wow..what a collection! :drooling

Sent from Nexus 4


----------



## entropy96

christopher_chak said:


> full set gwf-1000 + gf-1000
> View attachment 1190645


Ok, I ain't gonna lie... I'm not crazy about the GWF-1000 series, but you sir, are the FROGMAN BAWSS!
You got me green with envy all over.



angrypossum said:


> At 13000USD? Is that really the market value of the Mastermind frogman?
> That number doesn't even look like something within the realm of possibility.....
> If I had two MMJ Frogman I would have sold them in a heart beat for 26000USD before the new one comes out.


The Murakami Frogman is more than just an ordinary LE Frogman... For many art enthusiasts, it is part of Takashi Murakami's catalog of works.


----------



## MCZK

entropy96 said:


> The Murakami Frogman is more than just an ordinary LE Frogman... For many art enthusiasts, it is part of Takashi Murakami's catalog of works.


True, but he's talking about the Mastermind Japan Frogman that was released a couple of weeks ago at a cost of approx USD1000. I'm not sure if its a typo and supposed to say $1300 even though there a few who are trying their luck at reselling for 4-5k on eBay and Yahoo Auctions.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

you know what bothers me about a lot of the frogmans dial/readout is that there isn't a line or any separation from the day/date and the time that's underneath it...i want them to make a model that separates it once again


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Now I can join the club. Later more photos. Just arrived in Hong Kong ,, y e a h ... happy !









[ photo from my dealer in HK ]


----------



## cedric

OMG, envy much!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Now I can join the club. Later more photos. Just arrived in Hong Kong ,, y e a h ... happy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ photo from my dealer in HK ]


----------



## Snoweagle

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> you know what bothers me about a lot of the frogmans dial/readout is that there isn't a line or any separation from the day/date and the time that's underneath it...i want them to make a model that separates it once again


Honestly I feel it's no difference as it's still very easy to differentiate each of these due to different digits size and the dot matrix for the day indication.


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Now I can join the club. Later more photos. Just arrived in Hong Kong ,, y e a h ... happy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ photo from my dealer in HK ]


Very nice bro! Congrats on the BS!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Snoweagle said:


> Very nice bro! Congrats on the BS!


Thanks so much. You know how I'm feeling now


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks so much. You know how I'm feeling now


Yes definitely, just as how I felt when I first got my GF-1000-1. :-!


----------



## EasternMikey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Now I can join the club. Later more photos. Just arrived in Hong Kong ,, y e a h ... happy !


Congrats, Tom, Nice one. 
Wear it in good health.

Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> Congrats, Tom, Nice one.
> Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you very much Mike. You did your part too Will mention it later in my thread. Terrific helpful mate you are !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Live picture now from the shop


----------



## christopher_chak

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Live picture now from the shop


from wan chai 188?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

christopher_chak said:


> from wan chai 188?


Should have said showroom not shop. That would be more precise. No not in Wanchai.


----------



## bagged64

Just got this yesterday.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just received this one this past week!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## EasternMikey

[REPOST]

- when RD and BS collide -

Gimme Fuel !
Gimme Fire !

Feelin' extra hot with Real Burnin' Red frog.









... and the dark knight rises ...









^_^

















Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> [REPOST]
> 
> - when RD and BS collide -
> 
> Gimme Fuel !
> Gimme Fire !
> 
> Feelin' extra hot with Real Burnin' Red frog.
> 
> View attachment 1208994
> 
> 
> ... and the dark knight rises ...
> 
> View attachment 1208996
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> View attachment 1208997
> 
> 
> View attachment 1208998
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


What a pair. Awesome Mike. Fantastic Frogs and super shots. Enjoy


----------



## Snoweagle

Darn! This thread makes me wanna' wear my Froggie tomorrow to work!


----------



## leicashot




----------



## Milos

How do you put the smiley with his jaw dropping three stories down? :-O

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G pics!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

leicashot said:


>


Some of the best pics I have seen on this forum!!!! :-!


----------



## leicashot




----------



## superbry

here's mine.

I've been searching for the BS "Devil" model, anyone know where I can find one in hk or jpn?


----------



## angrypossum

Good to know that MIBR frog is so popular 

Does anyone know if the production for MIBR frog is still going? If not, when did it stop?


----------



## christopher_chak

very nice photos


leicashot said:


>


----------



## leicashot




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Milos

Respect shown for a titanium 1000 Frog (bows down)


----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Piowa

I decided to count GWF (GF) 1000 Frogmen in this thread.

_Mods: can you change the name into "Show your GWF (GF) 1000 Frogman. Let's COUNT them" or something like that.
_
*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)
*
GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 9 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Snoweagle, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Leicashot, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *5 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1030BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1030-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *0 watches*

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *60 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
5 Frogs - Vade_R
4 Frogs - JonL, Leicashot

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ohai

bagged64 said:


> Just got this yesterday.


Man i wish i could find this frog at a reasonable price


----------



## gripmaster

A Froggy count!! Yay!!! Will check in tomorrow because no checking in without pics for me!!


----------



## jixxxer

ohai said:


> Man i wish i could find this frog at a reasonable price


Me and U both!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool  I'm in too. Gotta check the model numbers. I will be back


----------



## Snoweagle

Wow good one Piowa! But you can remove me from the GWF-1000-1 as I've sold off that watch, so only GWF-1000G remains. 

Thanks!


----------



## lunitic

I have a Frogman! Here are my three best pics.


GWF-1000 by Lunitic, on Flickr


_DSC2395m by Lunitic, on Flickr


Basket Case by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Piowa

Excellent Photos, Lunitic !!!*

GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)
*
GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 9 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Leicashot, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *5 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1030BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1030-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *0 watches*

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *60 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
5 Frogs - Vade_R
4 Frogs - JonL, Leicashot

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

I got one! GWF-T1030E-9










sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)
*
GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 9 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Leicashot, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *5 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1030BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1030-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *1 watch *(Chrisek)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *61 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
5 Frogs - Vade_R
4 Frogs - JonL, Leicashot

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GWF - T1030A-1JF









GWF - T1030E-9JR









GWF - 1000BS-1JF

















GF - 1000BP-1DR









GF - 1000-1DR









And one GWF-1000 en route


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)
*
GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 9 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Leicashot, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *5 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2], Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *2 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1030BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 1 watch* (Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *64 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
5 Frogs - Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Leicashot

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Many more to come Piowa. You got work to do  Some members still busy with counting ;-) Great thread!


----------



## johndman

GWF 1000B










GWF T1030E


----------



## EasternMikey

This is great, but on the second thought, should we start a new thread?

I noticed that some of those watches were sold. Just my $0.02.


 iPhone5S


----------



## D1cky986

*Piowa* - Massive thanks for all the time and effort you put into keeping these counting threads going...!!!! 
Small amendment required GWF-T1030BS is the Baselworld Titanium frog and should read GWF-T1000BS

Updates to come from me after Ive finished my Brekkie....

Rich


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> This is great, but on the second thought, should we start a new thread?
> 
> I noticed that some of those watches were sold. Just my $0.02.
> 
>  iPhone5S


Makes sense. Since some members ( on the list ) are not ( so ) active anymore.


----------



## gripmaster

EasternMikey said:


> This is great, but on the second thought, should we start a new thread?
> 
> I noticed that some of those watches were sold. Just my $0.02.
> 
>  iPhone5S


Lets let master of count Piowa decide whats best.. 
A clear new counting thread might be good idea...


----------



## Simonal

gripmaster said:


> Lets let master of count Piowa decide whats best..
> A clear new counting thread might be good idea...


Yes I agree.

Will post mine when I get back from the office.

Simon

Sent from my.......bigger...


----------



## ZombieMonkey

This thread is awesome

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## serg778

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NKy3tm_cUDg/UDoT47zFvCI/AAAAAAAAFmw/45TWb7XL7nM/s640/IMG_9975.JPG

my BS and RD.


----------



## Piowa

EasternMikey said:


> This is great, but on the second thought, should we start a new thread?
> I noticed that some of those watches were sold. Just my $0.02.


Been thinking about a new thread, but:

- there are so many nice pictures here
- it is not scientific count, just pure fun
- I did the same with GX(W)-56 and G(W)-9300 threads and I think it turned out to be good choice
- this thread is not very old (just 10 months), so It could be quite accurate
- last but not least, it is easier for me 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

_Mods: can you please change the name of this thread into "Show your GWF (GF) 1000 Frogman. Let's COUNT them" or something like that._*

GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778)
*
GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 9 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *6 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2], Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 1 watch* (Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *67 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
5 Frogs - Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, 
3 Frogs - Leicashot

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

I am cool with Piowa's decision. Follow the leader. ^_^

I will post my frogs later. 




 iPhone5S


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa said:


> Been thinking about a new thread, but:
> 
> - there are so many nice pictures here
> - it is not scientific count, just pure fun
> - I did the same with GX(W)-56 and G(W)-9300 threads and I think it turned out to be good choice
> - this thread is not very old (just 10 months), so It could be quite accurate
> - last but not least, it is easier for me
> 
> Cheers, Piowa





EasternMikey said:


> I am cool with Piowa's decision. Follow the leader. ^_^
> 
> I will post my frogs later.
> 
>  iPhone5S


yessir! The Boss of the numbers has spoken... will follow the leader, as well! Thanks Piowa, great effort, once again!


----------



## D1cky986

My collection so far....

GF-1000-1
GWF-1000-1
GWF-1000BP
GWF-1000RD
GWF-1000B
GWF-1030-9


----------



## gripmaster

OK so these are my 1000s...









GF-1000









GWF-1000BS

and of course:









GWF-T1030E


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *7 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986)
*
GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2], Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-T1030-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 1 watch* (Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *73 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986
5 Frogs - Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, 
3 Frogs - Leicashot

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *7 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986)
*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2], Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster)*

GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 1 watch* (Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *76 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986
5 Frogs - Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jamie Stretch




----------



## rwg2822062

nice!!

Sent from my SHV-E300S using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *7 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986)
*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2], Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster)*

GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 1 watch* (Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *77 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986
5 Frogs - Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Saonoi

GF-1000


----------



## g17

GF-1000 and

GWF-1000


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *8 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2], Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *7 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986)
*
GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3])

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 1 watch* (Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *80 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986
5 Frogs - Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

Piowa, don't forget my E-9


----------



## MCZK

Hey, me too. Completely forgot to post here. Cheers Piowa!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> Piowa, don't forget my E-9


Awesome Will. The heavy hitters are arriving


----------



## EasternMikey

Fellas,

GWF-1000B









GWF-1000BP









GWF-1000RD









GWF-1000BS









GWF-T1030A









GWF-T1030E









Group shot









Thank to Piowa for revitalizing this thread.

 iPhone5S


----------



## Snoweagle

This has got to be THE MOST "poisonous" thread in WUS!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's my Mickey. Pure Awesomeness !


----------



## Piowa

Thanks Vade_R and EasternMikey for amazing photos. 
5 out of 6 of your Frogs are the same !!! *

GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 11 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Sengyoku, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *8 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak [2], Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *8 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey)
*
GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 1 watch* (Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *86 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Everyone having here amazing frogs and amazing photos Piowa  ;-)


----------



## ZombieMonkey

:-!……………15 atomic frogs…………!!!!!! *almost had a heart attack*


----------



## Sengyoku

Apologies for being a bit late to the party! A few fellow members have already been prompting me to pay my dues to this thread now that the honourable Count Piowa has graced this thread with his 'Proper counting thread treatment' 

I am a proud master of four 1000 series Froggies!









L->R:
GWF-1000G-1
GWF-T1000BS-1
GWF-T1030E-9
GF-1000BP-1

Like Mikey's frogs, mine do like to play fancy costume from time to time 

Here's a quick montage of archived pics...


























































Also a member of the **LY Ti Frog Fraternity** 
:-!


----------



## Piowa

*Only 9 Frogs to 100 !!!

GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey)
*
GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17)*

GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *91 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Keep them coming, guys...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tekong

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*Only 8 Frogs to 100 !!!

GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey)
*
GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *8 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong)*

GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *92 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Sorry a bit late to the party as life intruded on G-Shock world.....😉

Piowa

I have the following
T1030E-9 which you have on the list
GWF-1000RD Men in Burning Red
GWF-1000-1
GF-1000-1

Thanks

Simon


Sent from my.......bigger...


----------



## Piowa

*Only 5 Frogs to 100 !!!

GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *10 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey)
*
GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *95 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Hi Piowa

It is very nice for you to attribute 5 watches 😃 to me but it is 4😞..... For the moment 😉😉

Thanks 
Simon 


Sent from my.......bigger...


----------



## Piowa

*Only 5 Frogs to 100 !!!

GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey)

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *10 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey)
*
GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *95 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Just counted 59 Frogs here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwf1...-off-here-lets-get-official-count-334157.html

Maybe I will add them one day...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Decided to spice up the thread with 4 amazing Frogs designed by Ayako...

Blue jelly...








and 3 from super cars series...























Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa is on fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Massive combination


----------



## WhiteOUT

Here is mine


----------



## Piowa

*Only 3 Frogs to 100 !!!

GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal)
*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *12 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey)
*
GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *97 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Count me in


----------



## Piowa

*Only 2 Frogs to 100 !!!

GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal)
*
GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *13 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum)
*
GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 10 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey)
*
GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..* 3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*
Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *98 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Decided to count 59 Frogs from here:

GWF1000-1 Frogman Owners Sound Off Here: Let's Get An Official Count

Mods, can you merge thread mentioned above with this one?*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *49 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *17** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *157 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Roro27

hi, i'm new in this blog, i love g-shock too and i have 2 T1030-9 yellow
and i'm in france!!


----------



## Sedi

Roro27 said:


> hi, i'm new in this blog, i love g-shock too and i have 2 T1030-9 yellow
> and i'm in france!!


Hi and welcome to the forum!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sengyoku

Roro27 said:


> hi, i'm new in this blog, i love g-shock too and i have 2 T1030-9 yellow
> and i'm in france!!


Bienvenu!

Whoa! You have two LY Ti Froggies? Well I'll have to invite you to join the frat party!: **LY Ti Frog Fraternity**

Bring lots of pics


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *49 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *17** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2))

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *159 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sengyoku said:


> Bienvenu!
> 
> Whoa! You have two LY Ti Froggies? Well I'll have to invite you to join the frat party!: **LY Ti Frog Fraternity**
> 
> Bring lots of pics


Yes please. That's rare 2 T ]yellows] one owner  Will be a blast. Photos please ;-)


----------



## Skaface199

Here's mine, it just arrived this afternoon. This is my second time around with this model. I won't let this one get away!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice Skaface! Enjoy the Frog


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *50 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *17** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2))

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *160 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Skaface199

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice Skaface! Enjoy the Frog


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperwatch2010

All many proud frogman owners here!


----------



## non-stop

Here you go


----------



## Tsip85

I guess it's about time to add myself to this one.

GF1000BP (poor man's Burning Red)


GWF-T1000E-9


And soon to add another...


----------



## EasternMikey

Tsip85 said:


> GWF-T1000E-9


GWF-T1030E ^_^

 iPhone5S


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *51 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *17** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *163 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Roro27

ok just give me some time i'm busy, but i will bring pics of course
I am also looking for two other watches the GWF-T1030A and T1000BS my favorite
thanks!!!!


----------



## dhodesign

My first GF-1000 and frogman. Got it from a fellow WUS member with a can't resist price. Now I kind of understand why this frogman rocks. The build, the quality. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *51 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *17** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Dhodesign)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2])

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *164 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Simonal
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Roro27

hi guys as promised here are some photos taken quickly, unfortunately! 
I will make more! 
So here are my two GWF-T1030-9. 
the second being for sale ^ ^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Roro27. That's a rare picture indeed. Well done


----------



## Roro27

just a little more and the third would be above ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Roro27 said:


> just a little more and the third would be above ;-)


Now check out this thread and perhaps signing in  

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=950254


----------



## kca

I don't have any yet, but after receiving 3 G's today (Gw-M5610, GR7900, and green rangeman), have 2 on order. I'm waiting on a GF-8250ER-2 and GF8230E-9.

I will be sure to sure to post pics when they arrive next week and add to the official count.

I do have a question about my next purchase and was looking for some help from some of the more knowledgeable forumites.

I know I want my next purchase to be a gwf-1000 frogman. Ideally it would be the men in dark purple but I don't think I'm willing to pay what it seems those go for. 

While I like the gwf-1000-1jf I'd really like something a little more interesting. I know there is a navy version coming out some time relatively soon but don't know how much it will cost or if it will be a jdm only. 

I guess my question is, can anyone give me general idea of the release date and price? I think I saw April somewhere but am not positive.

Also, what are your thoughts about the dark purple? What would a reasonable amount be? I saw a new one on ebay for $1500 but I 'm not doing that. I honestly wouldn't want to pay a whole lot for a used one but really have no idea what prices these go for. Any help would be greatly appreciated as Ideally I'd rather buy a used dark purple frogman than a new blue one.

Sorry about all the questions, I'm new to the G's and really have no clue.

I also apologize for semi-hijacking the thread but I will post my new arrivals for the count when they get here.

Thank you! Casey



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D1cky986

kca said:


> I don't have any yet, but after receiving 3 G's today (Gw-M5610, GR7900, and green rangeman), have 2 on order. I'm waiting on a GF-8250ER-2 and GF8230E-9.
> 
> I will be sure to sure to post pics when they arrive next week and add to the official count.
> 
> I do have a question about my next purchase and was looking for some help from some of the more knowledgeable forumites.
> 
> I know I want my next purchase to be a gwf-1000 frogman. Ideally it would be the men in dark purple but I don't think I'm willing to pay what it seems those go for.
> 
> While I like the gwf-1000-1jf I'd really like something a little more interesting. I know there is a navy version coming out some time relatively soon but don't know how much it will cost or if it will be a jdm only.
> 
> I guess my question is, can anyone give me general idea of the release date and price? I think I saw April somewhere but am not positive.
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts about the dark purple? What would a reasonable amount be? I saw a new one on ebay for $1500 but I 'm not doing that. I honestly wouldn't want to pay a whole lot for a used one but really have no idea what prices these go for. Any help would be greatly appreciated as Ideally I'd rather buy a used dark purple frogman than a new blue one.
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, I'm new to the G's and really have no clue.
> 
> I also apologize for semi-hijacking the thread but I will post my new arrivals for the count when they get here.
> 
> Thank you! Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Navy version is released in Japan March 14th, April in the US, Both Atomic and Non Atomic GWF/GF versions will be available, $1500 for a new GWF-1000BP purple is usually what they ask for on Ebay, keep checking and you may be able to pick up a decent used one for less, I bought a mint used one for $900 a few months ago, they dont come up that often and usually get snapped up pretty quickly when they do.


----------



## kca

D1cky986 said:


> The Navy version is released in Japan March 14th, April in the US, Both Atomic and Non Atomic GWF/GF versions will be available, $1500 for a new GWF-1000BP purple is usually what they ask for on Ebay, keep checking and you may be able to pick up a decent used one for less, I bought a mint used one for $900 a few months ago, they dont come up that often and usually get snapped up pretty quickly when they do.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21

I know it's not a 1000 sorry. I like it though.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

Finally posting pictures of my collection...

First was the GF-1000-1 standard model


















































Then I got the GWF-1000RD Men in Burning Red










































































Then came the Ti1030E - Titanium 30 Anniversary










































Then the GWF-1000-1 Standard atomic








Here relaxing by the sea

And then the GWF-1000MM Mastermind 30th Anniversay

























































And with my GWF-1000-1

















GWF-1000-1 back resin in dark gray









GWF-1000MM back resin in black









All three black models









And my two 30th Anniversary models together 









Sent from my..........


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *51 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *17** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;. *3 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *164 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa  Sorry for interrupting but our member Cedric got few GWF-1000 Frogman as well... the lightening yellow titanium and the Mastermind for sure!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Once again absolute awesome Simonal. Great comparison shots and fantastic summary of your G[W]F Frogs. Enjoy  I know many more to come in not so distant future


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *51 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *17** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *165 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

Number 7 just arrived GWF-1000G.


----------



## Simonal

D1cky986 said:


> Number 7 just arrived GWF-1000G.
> 
> View attachment 1405499


Congratulations a very fine purchase.

Sent from my..........


----------



## Snoweagle

D1cky986 said:


> Number 7 just arrived GWF-1000G.
> 
> View attachment 1405499


Mine never came in that trunk, only the regular tin box.


----------



## D1cky986

The trunk was limited on this and the GWF-1000B not sure how many though ...?


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *51 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *166 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar, D1cky986
6 Frogs - Vade_R, EasternMikey
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gobulls

Snoweagle said:


> Mine never came in that trunk, only the regular tin box.


You were robbed...o|o|


----------



## Sengyoku

D1cky986 said:


> Number 7 just arrived GWF-1000G.
> 
> View attachment 1405499


Congrats Rich! That is one of my favourite Frogs period. In fact my 1000G is extra special for me because it was my first ever frog and the one that made me fall madly in love with all things Froggy! Before this came along I used to just dismiss Frogs as weirdly shaped and overpriced haha!

Fantastic piece!


----------



## D1cky986

Thanks Chin, really chuffed to finally get this one.


----------



## Snoweagle

D1cky986 said:


> The trunk was limited on this and the GWF-1000B not sure how many though ...?





gobulls said:


> You were robbed...o|o|


Yes heard that it's also in limited quantities and I suppose my non-JDM one is supposed to come in the regular tin box.


----------



## Simonal

Well one of the Frogman I love most I have finally obtained ...and all I can say is that I am in awe..... Cannot wait to wear this in the daylight .


















This is always a good sign...!









Wanted one of these for so long ....beautiful.










































































So my Froggy Friday is really a Froggy arrival Friday....can you guess what I will be wearing.....!!!...😃😍...lol

Sent from my..........


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *51 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *7 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *167 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar, D1cky986
6 Frogs - Vade_R, EasternMikey, Simonal
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Huge Congrats Simon. One of the best and coolest Froggy's around. Enjoy !


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge Congrats Simon. One of the best and coolest Froggy's around. Enjoy !


Thanks much appreciated

Sent from my..........


----------



## D1cky986

Great pickup Simon, the Purple really pops in the sunlight, Enjoy your latest Froggy...!!!!

Rich..


----------



## Simonal

D1cky986 said:


> Great pickup Simon, the Purple really pops in the sunlight, Enjoy your latest Froggy...!!!!
> 
> Rich..


Thanks Rich I will indeed.

Happily it arrived fully charged ....?

Sent from my..........


----------



## Snoweagle

Enjoy your Froggie as much as I enjoyed mine Simonal! :-d


----------



## Beatingusilli

Simonal said:


> Finally posting pictures of my collection...
> 
> First was the GF-1000-1 standard model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got the GWF-1000RD Men in Burning Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the Ti1030E - Titanium 30 Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the GWF-1000-1 Standard atomic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here relaxing by the sea
> 
> And then the GWF-1000MM Mastermind 30th Anniversay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my GWF-1000-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWF-1000-1 back resin in dark gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWF-1000MM back resin in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three black models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my two 30th Anniversary models together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my..........


Amazing Collection Sir! Simply Fantastic!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yes awesome collection indeed. One of the coolest & best around


----------



## Snoweagle

Question, if I remove the plastic covering on the screwback case's printing wear off over time of usage?


----------



## Simonal

Beatingusilli said:


> Amazing Collection Sir! Simply Fantastic!


Thank you very much.

Much appreciated I do think that sharing your collection with other like minded enthusiasts is such a great thing and a brilliant way to further enjoy the pieces that you own.

Sent from my..........


----------



## xhenke

My frogman!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Haunting hour


----------



## Time4Playnow

I didn't know that this thread had changed to a counting thread. Here are my four 1000 series Frogs -- some of my favorite G's!!!: 

- GWF-1000RD-4JF
- GWF-T1030A-1
- GWF-1000BS-1JF
- GF-1000BP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stunning beauties Time4Playnow. Please post your Titanium here

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=746715


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Stunning beauties Time4Playnow. Please post your Titanium here
> 
> One frog to rule them all / bust your wallet: GWF-T1030A-1


Thanks, Deepsea_dweller!!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *52 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *171 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar, D1cky986
6 Frogs - Vade_R, EasternMikey, Simonal
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tsip85

Piowa, Add that frist NV Frog to the list!!!


----------



## Snoweagle

Tsip85 said:


> Piowa, Add that frist NV Frog to the list!!!


Beautiful! Just beautiful!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Tsip85 said:


> Piowa, Add that frist NV Frog to the list!!!


Please more shots of the Frogman please !!! Huge congrats and many thanks in advance 

This Frogman deserves more photos


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *52 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *1 watch *(Tsip85)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *172 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
7 Frogs - Feisar, D1cky986
6 Frogs - Vade_R, EasternMikey, Simonal
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tsip85

DeapSea...I'll try to remember to get some more shots this afternoon or this weekend. That was just a quick shot I took right after I got them in the mail. I was too excited and anxious to get them on my wrist that I didn't take any proper photos!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic Tsip85. Thanks a lot  it's a beauty


----------



## D1cky986

Another one for the list Piowa, GWF-1000NV , cheers Rich.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Rich. Thats number 2 on our forum!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *52 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *2 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *173 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar
6 Frogs - Vade_R, EasternMikey, Simonal
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

Piowa one more to the NV list, and moving up to 7 overall


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *52 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *3 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *174 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Simonal
5 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sharkastik




----------



## Simonal

And finally here is my Navy Frogman...



















































Sent from my..........


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Simonal

Just added some more pictures in nature...



















































































Sent from my..........


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *5 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *177 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Gripmaster, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa. Great job. One Navy Frog for GM please


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *6 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *178 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa, looks like Tom has pre-checked-in my Navy Frog... We gotta do this right, so - AHOI!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> Piowa, looks like Tom has pre-checked-in my Navy Frog... We gotta do this right, so - AHOI!
> 
> View attachment 1438649


Oh wow


----------



## monigots

NV from spain


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *7 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Minigots)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *179 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## monigots

Piowa, is monigots jajajaa
Change it please


----------



## JonL

Checking in with the NV. This actually brings my count to 4, somehow I was already there!

No matter ... It's this awesome G that deserves the recognition


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *180 watches*

15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jamie Stretch

Gwf 1000bs


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *181 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Blazd

GF-1000.


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *182 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ohai

GWF-1000bp


----------



## Snoweagle

ohai said:


> GWF-1000bp
> View attachment 1446313


If I remembered correctly, I once seen the GWF-1000BP here at a local G-Factory store and it's a little more expensive than my 1000G, perhaps because of it's rarity which I don't see it selling anywhere here in Singapore already.


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *3 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *183 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ohai

GF-1000-BP























Thanks to kung fusion for this beauty.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow you got 2 versions  Excellent Aaron. Wear both in good health. Enjoy. Life is good!


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *53 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *184 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ohai

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow you got 2 versions  Excellent Aaron. Wear both in good health. Enjoy. Life is good!


Thanks Tom! Yea I got really lucky with the gf from Kung. It was a really good price that I just couldn't pass up. Bad timing as I had just recieved the gwf version. But if worse comes to worse I'll sell one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ohai said:


> Thanks Tom! Yea I got really lucky with the gf from Kung. It was a really good price that I just couldn't pass up. Bad timing as I had just recieved the gwf version. But if worse comes to worse I'll sell one.


It's really great having both. Pls don't let one go and if I remember correctly you're the first and only one owning the ( BP ) GWF & GF version   Congrats again and enjoy Aaron


----------



## ohai

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's really great having both. Pls don't let one go and if I remember correctly you're the first and only one owning the ( BP ) GWF & GF version   Congrats again and enjoy Aaron


Yea I don't want to sell any of my watches.

Woah, really? I didn't think I'd be the first on the thread with both. Thanks again Tom and stay safe over there.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Happy to take this opportunity introduce my first Frogman, arrived today! |>










Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *54 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *185 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Burgosgts

Piowa please, add me a GWF-1000-1JF and a GWF-T1030E-9JR


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *55 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *8 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *187 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jhericurls

Two frogs I found laying around


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *56 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *9 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *189 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Burgosgts said:


> Piowa please, add me a GWF-1000-1JF and a GWF-T1030E-9JR


Congratulations and welcome to the LY Titanium club too.

Sent from my..........


----------



## Ottovonn

jhericurls said:


> Two frogs I found laying around


Excellent picture. It brings out the vivid colors of the Navy Frog.


----------



## glg

Hi guys,
This is my first frogman, thanks to chadcs8972 who accepted to ship outside conus and I must say I am excited.
My goal is a gwf1000, but I was worried about the size , I like wearing big watches, I have a autozilla, a maranez bangla and many others but I was reading about the big size of a frogman, so I decided to buy this beautiful watch which costs the half of a gwf to see how it looks .
It is a big watch but I believe that the huge curve of the band makes it look so big,
When I'm wearing it tight it seems ok, but when I loose it, it is out of control.
Now I'm ready for the gwf


----------



## WhiteOUT

My new NAVY frogman. Count me in for another frogman. Gf1000nv


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @gig & @WhiteOUT. Very nice indeed. Enjoy.

EDIIT: 
@gig no problem for you warring the 1000' series. Looking forward


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *56 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *10 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, WhiteOUT)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *190 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WhiteOUT

Hi piowa, mine is not the gwf1000nv but the gf1000nv.. the non atomic version.


----------



## Genesis168

New to the forum. Got hooked on the frogman 1000 series a couple months ago. Managed to snag a yellow T1030e for a good price. Was wondering if these are collectible. Now my collection of frogs are


1000B
1000BS
T1030e

Will load pictures later


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *56 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *9 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *193 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Simonal
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Genesis168

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Genesis168 said:


> New to the forum. Got hooked on the frogman 1000 series a couple months ago. Managed to snag a yellow T1030e for a good price. Was wondering if these are collectible. Now my collection of frogs are
> 
> 1000B
> 1000BS
> T1030e
> 
> Will load pictures later


Congratulations welcome to the forum, Frogman ownership and the LY TI Frog group.

But remember they don't count unless there are pictures...??

Sent from my....


----------



## Genesis168

Thanks guys! Tried to upload pictures but couldn't because the size of the pictures are too big. Need to resize and post.

one question. What is the 1000G worth? Interested getting one to add to my collection

Anyone want to sell the T1030a? That's my dream frog...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

For Genesis168


----------



## Genesis168

Selling??? Hot hot hot!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Genesis168 said:


> Selling??? Hot hot hot!


No no no ,,, just a teaser - for you


----------



## Genesis168

Actually ordered a T1030a strap/case/bolts for my 1000b so I have a look alike T1030a till I find one....if I can find one.

thanks for the teaser..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

G & B same price category IMHO.


----------



## Genesis168

Thanks deepsea dweller. Deciding between the G or the RD. Which one is more sought after?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Genesis168 said:


> Thanks deepsea dweller. Deciding between the G or the RD. Which one is more sought after?


G ;-) but both are extremely cool ! If possible get the two.


----------



## Genesis168

That's what I was thinking. I like them both.


----------



## Genesis168

Here is my humble collection.


----------



## Piowa

Genesis168 said:


> Here is my humble collection.


Not so humble 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Genesis168 said:


> View attachment 1460650
> View attachment 1460652
> 
> Here is my humble collection.


Very very nice indeed. Beautiful trio. Loving it!. Enjoy and enjoy


----------



## Crater

Everything but humble  

You are almost in Deepsea_dweller category of Frogs


----------



## Sengyoku

I think the only way you can qualify as "humble" is when you're comparing yourself to Christopher Chak's 1000 frog collection hehe...

Very nice frogs there Genesis 

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Simonal

Just added something else to my Frog collection and announced on today's....


































Another box....


































































Now I have 8 GWF-1000 Froggy's
Sent from my..........


----------



## Piowa

Getting closer and closer to 200 Frogs !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *56 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *9 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *1 watch* (Christopher_Chak)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *194 watches
*
15 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Genesis168

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Once again huge congrats Simonal and already wondering what would be your 10th anniversary GWF 1000  Will be something very very special no doubt about but in the meantime pls enjoy first your Easter Froggy and wear it in good health.


----------



## Piowa

Congrats Gentlemen, we (you) are seriously close to 200 Frogs barrier !!!

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

Another great addition Simon, love the shots of the BS and RD together a real Band of Brothers!!

Rich....


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea, Piowa, Dicky 

Thanks very much for the warm welcome to my BS love it very much still trying to work out which I love more or best.

Thanks Simon


Sent from my..........


----------



## pspgamer

when frogman meet up the nature, _gwf1000rd on gwft1030 bezel

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher_chak

MuRaKaMis


----------



## Snoweagle

christopher_chak said:


> MuRaKaMis
> View attachment 1464508


OH MY......!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pspgamer said:


> View attachment 1463047
> View attachment 1463052
> View attachment 1463059
> View attachment 1463050
> when frogman meet up the nature, _gwf1000rd on gwft1030 bezel
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


B E A U t I F U L 
Great Frogman spirit 
Pls post here if you like ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=878485

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Snoweagle said:


> OH MY......!!!!


It would be awesome seeing this astonishing beauties in our daily WRUW thread or even better on Froggy Friday


----------



## pspgamer

christopher_chak said:


> MuRaKaMis
> View attachment 1464508


insane, i dont really like jelly as well as pinky, but why not if i could get the murakamis at reasonable price, hohohohooooo



Deepsea_dweller said:


> B E A U t I F U L
> Great Frogman spirit
> Pls post here if you like ...
> 
> Casio G - Shock in the nature
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i would , i will dig my another pict when i was there.
it was lastweek when im at lombok indonesia, great beach there, especially at gilli trawangan


----------



## D1cky986

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It would be awesome seeing this astonishing beauties in our daily WRUW thread or even better on Froggy Friday


Tom, he is selling them for a cool HKD 1,000,000 time to check down the back of the sofa for any loose change.......!!!

Rich....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Tom, he is selling them for a cool HKD 1,000,000 , time to check down the back of the sofa for any loose change.......!!!
> 
> Rich....


1 Million HKD  That's 93K € or 77K £ or roughly 130K US$. Holy moly .... Still would be cool if someone wears them daily or at least once a week. That would be mega cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

It would be great to see these in the WRUW being worn.

I always think it somehow looses purpose if nobody wear the watch, especially if they have several of them it just seems very sad.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> It would be great to see these in the WRUW being worn.
> 
> I always think it somehow looses purpose if nobody wear the watch, especially if they have several of them it just seems very sad.


Sharing and wearing .... That's the spirit of our forum


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It would be awesome seeing this astonishing beauties in our daily WRUW thread or even better on Froggy Friday


Yeah, it's so rare that even owners couldn't even bear to wear them but just display only. b-)


----------



## WhiteOUT

OMG..


christopher_chak said:


> MuRaKaMis
> View attachment 1464508


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Snoweagle said:


> Yeah, it's so rare that even owners couldn't even bear to wear them but just display only. b-)


Bit similar although on a greater scale. Couple of guys here in Hong Kong owning 6 and more Ferraris [ special edition ] but you hardly see them on the road :-(


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bit similar although on a greater scale. Couple of guys here in Hong Kong owning 6 and more Ferraris [ special edition ] but you hardly see them on the road :-(


Yeah so I suppose it's a similar theory. But still I wear my 1000G as a beater watch (now has user marks) even when it's the most expensive G-Shock I have.


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> Yeah so I suppose it's a similar theory. But still I wear my 1000G as a beater watch (now has user marks) even when it's the most expensive G-Shock I have.


That is how it should be worn, enjoyed and seen...

I agree these lovely watches should be worn and just like the Ferrari's they are not going to get better not being worn or driven!!


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> That is how it should be worn, enjoyed and seen...
> 
> I agree these lovely watches should be worn and just like the Ferrari's they are not going to get better not being worn or driven!!


I strongly agree there! Just love how the Gs are being worn with 'wear marks' on them, even my Rangeman's CF strap now have a number of wear marks on its exterior which made it looked more rugged.


----------



## Genesis168

OMG! You're the king. Congrats


----------



## Genesis168

Making a deal for a 1000RD. Hopefully it goes through and get it this week. Will add one to my collection.


----------



## Piowa

*If I am not mistaken.... 199 Frogs...

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *56 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *18** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *9 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *199 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Genesis168

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rza1069

these bad boys should bring us over the 200 hump


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Huge C O N G R A T S rza! Great trio. What a Tuesday morning post  Enjoy and yes we're over 200 now


----------



## rza1069

thank you brother! Got them all in the past month or so and im definitely hooked!!!


----------



## Genesis168

RZA1069....you beat me to the 200th. Congrats. Just got my 1000RD. here are a couple shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Lovely Genesis. The Froggy fellas are alive and kicking. Well done


----------



## Simonal

Excellent to see us over 200 great news. 


Sent from my....


----------



## Crater

Congrats guys, over 200  I can't decide which one is the nicest, I can totally see why you guys have few of them :-d


----------



## Simonal

rza1069 said:


> View attachment 1465557
> View attachment 1465558
> View attachment 1465570
> 
> these bad boys should bring us over the 200 hump


Congratulations really nice collection.


----------



## Simonal

Genesis168 said:


> RZA1069....you beat me to the 200th. Congrats. Just got my 1000RD. here are a couple shots
> View attachment 1465798
> View attachment 1465799


Congratulation Genesis glad the deal came through for you.

Just out curiosity where did you get this one from?


----------



## Piowa

*Wow, just wow, guys. 203 Frogs, amazing....

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *56 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *10 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *203 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Genesis168

Simonal said:


> Congratulation Genesis glad the deal came through for you.
> 
> Just out curiosity where did you get this one from?


From a local private collector who is done with collecting frogs. He still has a gold he might off load. Hope to get it too.


----------



## Simonal

Genesis168 said:


> For this from a local private collector who is done will collecting frogs. He still has a gold he might off load


Excellent congratulations hope you can get the Gold too...


----------



## discoburg

My first frogman


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *57 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *10 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *204 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bdickerson84

This just got in from Japan today!!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *58 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jamoss75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *10 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *205 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jhericurls

Bdickerson84 said:


> This just got in from Japan today!!


Why from Japan, are these not available in the US?


----------



## Simonal

Bdickerson84 said:


> This just got in from Japan today!!
> 
> View attachment 1482671


Congratulations and welcome to the club


----------



## Bdickerson84

jhericurls said:


> Why from Japan, are these not available in the US?


Not that I could find!! I got a good deal (Edit: semi-decent deal, I wanted BNIB) on this one. Japan just happened to be where it was!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bdickerson84 said:


> Not that I could find!! I got a good deal (Edit: semi-decent deal, I wanted BNIB) on this one. Japan just happened to be where it was!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good catch. Not so easy getting it especially In NOS. Big congrats & and enjoy. Fine Froggy and I'm sure it won't be your last post in our counting thread


----------



## Bdickerson84

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very good catch. Not so easy getting it especially In NOS. Big congrats & and enjoy. Fine Froggy and I'm sure it won't be your last post in our counting thread


No you can count me in to be here for a while. I'm hooked on these watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discodave

Haven't posted these here yet.

- First is the men in navy with GWF-1000bs clothes with rubies. 
- Second is a standard GWF-1000 in Navy clothes and a gray backplate.


----------



## James142

I've had this one for a while but hadn't posted it here yet, so here it is


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shot ( especially 2nd one ) Well done James142


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *60 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *11 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *208 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Time4playnow, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> Do you guys ever remove the clear plastic film on the case back? Mine seems to be gradually peeling off.


Straight away as soon as I claim the watch as mine.

Ps not sure how I seem to have posted before you asked the question...?


----------



## Snoweagle

Do you guys ever remove the clear plastic film on the case back? Mine seems to be gradually peeling off.


----------



## Cobia

rza1069 said:


> View attachment 1465557
> View attachment 1465558
> View attachment 1465570
> 
> these bad boys should bring us over the 200 hump


Hi guys, could somebody please help me out and tell me what model is this frog in the first picture? the one with gold screws/black, is it old or new and what would be the cost of one?
cheers and thanks


----------



## Simonal

Cobia said:


> Hi guys, could somebody please help me out and tell me what model is this frog in the first picture? the one with gold screws/black, is it old or new and what would be the cost of one?
> cheers and thanks


The first one is a GWF-1000G from around 2010
You are likely to only find one second hand although there are a number still available new. Cost could be more difficult to figure out as they will vary according to the market and condition - £755-930. There is also different packaging if you look through the thread some people got a box, some come with a tin and others come with a trunk case.

The others are:
Next is a GWF-1000BS
And the final one is a GWF-1000NV from the Men in Navy collection.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Straight away as soon as I claim the watch as mine.
> 
> Ps not sure how I seem to have posted before you asked the question...?


Wow yes or perhaps it's the time by the split second it appeared here or by some other reason.

Anyway, was afraid to remove it for the fear the printings behind it might fade off over time as I perspire quite a bit on hot days.


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> The first one is a GWF-1000G from around 2010
> You are likely to only find one second hand although there are a number still available new. Cost could be more difficult to figure out as they will vary according to the market and condition - £755-930. There is also different packaging if you look through the thread some people got a box, some come with a tin and others come with a trunk case.


So expensive now already? I was fortunate enough to find a sole piece at my local G-Factory store (ever since there's none elsewhere) for SGD1200, or £566 back in late 2012 and grabbed it immediately. Mine came with a tin box, though hoping for the trunk case.


----------



## Cobia

Simonal said:


> The first one is a GWF-1000G from around 2010
> You are likely to only find one second hand although there are a number still available new. Cost could be more difficult to figure out as they will vary according to the market and condition - £755-930. There is also different packaging if you look through the thread some people got a box, some come with a tin and others come with a trunk case.
> 
> The others are:
> Next is a GWF-1000BS
> And the final one is a GWF-1000NV from the Men in Navy collection.
> Hope that helps.


Thanks mate, really appreciate that, just been checking ebay, these bad boys are commanding well over 1k, unbelievable, that counts them out for me, i was looking to spend around 3-400 bucks, i can get a yellow 30th anniversary one for that, might just have to stick with that idea, im not a collector, theres no way im putting 1k into a g-shock, that would be outrageous for me.
cheers and thanks


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, really appreciate that, just been checking ebay, these bad boys are commanding well over 1k, unbelievable, that counts them out for me, i was looking to spend around 3-400 bucks, i can get a yellow 30th anniversary one for that, might just have to stick with that idea, im not a collector, theres no way im putting 1k into a g-shock, that would be outrageous for me.
> cheers and thanks


If you want to spend around 300-400 US$ then it will be (almost) impossible getting any GF/GWF-1000 Frogman ( perhaps the entry model though ) unless you catch one in a poor state and you're able to fix it. But that's not easy I reckon. Member Jamie Stretch did an exceptional restoration job lately. Check out his thread if you like.


----------



## jhericurls

Deepsea_dweller said:


> If you want to spend around 300-400 US$ then it will be (almost) impossible getting any GF/GWF-1000 Frogman ( perhaps the entry model though ) unless you catch one in a poor state and you're able to fix it. But that's not easy I reckon. Member Jamie Stretch did an exceptional restoration job lately. Check out his thread if you like.


Quite easy to pick up a standard GF-1000 (non atomic) for around 400 bucks
New 200M Casio G Shock Master of G Shock Series Frogman Tough Solar GF 1000 1DR | eBay

If you keep your eyes peeled on eBay it is possible to pick up a standard atomic frog, I seen one go for $400 last week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jhericurls said:


> Quite easy to pick up a standard GF-1000 (non atomic) for around 400 bucks
> New 200M Casio G Shock Master of G Shock Series Frogman Tough Solar GF 1000 1DR | eBay
> 
> If you keep your eyes peeled on eBay it is possible to pick up a standard atomic frog, I seen one go for $400 last week.


Yeah that's the entry model as I mentioned. Everything else pretty tough I reckon. Anyway we shouldn't use this thread for price comparisons. It's a counting thread. Sorry Piowa ;-(


----------



## kung-fusion

Deepsea_dweller said:


> If you want to spend around 300-400 US$ then it will be (almost) impossible getting any GF/GWF-1000 Frogman ( perhaps the entry model though ) unless you catch one in a poor state and you're able to fix it. But that's not easy I reckon. Member Jamie Stretch did an exceptional restoration job lately. Check out his thread if you like.


I got a gwf-1000bs for $350 shipped brand new, so miracles do happen  But generally speaking you are correct.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kung-fusion said:


> I got a gwf-1000bs for $350 shipped brand new, so miracles do happen  But generally speaking you are correct.


That's a miracle indeed. Wow. Btw Frogman fellas! 2 incredible [ NOS ] atomic Froggy's will appear here later today. It's about time giving Piowa some work to do. Stay put


----------



## Simonal

So as some of you know I was in Hong Kong last week enjoying some R & R and some great food and since I got back it has been pretty busy catching up at the office.

So I have not had time to update my collection on here....until now.....!

I would like to introduce my new GWF-1000B....
in a trunk case







...








































This is such a beautiful watch love it greatly

And one addition from Hong Kong.......was a new GWF-1000G
Also in a ...








(Yes I cheated this is same picture but each trunk case looks the same)...

























































So it seemed a good time to recap too...









































































































Then some pairs....
The Navy and the Men in dark Purple








The G and the B








The BS and the Men in Burning Red








The GF-1000 and the GWF-1000








Finally the Mastermind and the Lighting Yellow Titanium









Finally a group shot including the GF-8000 series and the Stussy Bape collaboration.....









I do like frogs.....








ribbit

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Epic. Comments will follow. Just epic


----------



## Simonal

Sorry forgot the pictures of the Froggy's eating in Hong Kong
Enjoying sausage


























And some cheese for afterwards









Sorry more work for you Piowa

Sent from my...


----------



## James142

Simonal said:


> So as some of you know I was in Hong Kong last week enjoying some R & R and some great food and since I got back it has been pretty busy catching up at the office.
> 
> So I have not had time to update my collection on here....until now.....!


Dude, that's amazing. What a collection! Congrats!


----------



## Cobia

LOL Simonal, please see a doctor, you seem to have a serious sickness hahaha great collection mate.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> I didn't know that this thread had changed to a counting thread. Here are my four 1000 series Frogs -- some of my favorite G's!!!:
> 
> - GWF-1000RD-4JF
> - GWF-T1030A-1
> - GWF-1000BS-1JF
> - GF-1000BP


Had to add my latest acquisition:


----------



## Simonal

Cobia said:


> LOL Simonal, please see a doctor, you seem to have a serious sickness hahaha great collection mate.


Yes I have seen a Doctor and got him into buying G-Shocks too

Sent from my...


----------



## James142

Just curious: does anyone here have a Murakami Frog? I've never seen one on WUS before except stock photos.


----------



## Cobia

Simonal said:


> Yes I have seen a Doctor and got him into buying G-Shocks too
> 
> Sent from my...


Mwahahahaha


----------



## Cobia

Piowa buddy, do you have a counting thread for ALL models of frogs?

We need a counting thread that involves my first frog because im excited lol.

GF-8250-9 Yellow

cheers


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Sorry forgot the pictures of the Froggy's eating in Hong Kong
> Enjoying sausage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cheese for afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry more work for you Piowa
> 
> Sent from my...


I'd rather concentrate on the Frogs than the food. :-!


----------



## Cobia

Shouldnt those frogs be eating a plate of bugs instead of cheese ?


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> So as some of you know I was in Hong Kong last week enjoying some R & R and some great food and since I got back it has been pretty busy catching up at the office.
> 
> So I have not had time to update my collection on here....until now.....!
> 
> I would like to introduce my new GWF-1000B....
> in a trunk case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a beautiful watch love it greatly
> 
> And one addition from Hong Kong.......was a new GWF-1000G
> Also in a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes I cheated this is same picture but each trunk case looks the same)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seemed a good time to recap too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some pairs....
> The Navy and the Men in dark Purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G and the B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BS and the Men in Burning Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GF-1000 and the GWF-1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the Mastermind and the Lighting Yellow Titanium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a group shot including the GF-8000 series and the Stussy Bape collaboration.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like frogs.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ribbit
> 
> Sent from my...


I'm going blind!!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *60 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *211 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cobia

Cobia said:


> Piowa buddy, do you have a counting thread for ALL models of frogs?
> 
> We need a counting thread that involves my first frog because im excited lol.
> 
> GF-8250-9 Yellow
> 
> cheers


Piowa buddy, where do i go? ive gotta feel part of the frog team


----------



## Crater

What a collection, Simonal  Jaw dropping, mouth watering collection |>

Great photos, really nice details. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## Crater

Cobia said:


> Piowa buddy, where do i go? ive gotta feel part of the frog team


I think you will be homeless for a while, I don't think we have count topic for 8200 Frogs at the moment 

If we had one, I would be in it... maybe one day |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cobia said:


> Piowa buddy, where do i go? ive gotta feel part of the frog team


Of course you're part of the Froggy team. No One Left behind. Let Piowa think awhile. Besides there is always the Frogman Friday every week


----------



## Simonal

Crater said:


> What a collection, Simonal  Jaw dropping, mouth watering collection |>
> 
> Great photos, really nice details. Enjoy wearing them


Thanks I will

Sent from my...


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> I'm going blind!!


Sorry

Sent from my...


----------



## PrimareSPA21

Simonal, wow Wow WOW!!! 

I'm speechless fantastic.

There needs to be a way of keeping those photos popping up when everyone visits this thread otherwise people will miss out?


----------



## Simonal

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Simonal, wow Wow WOW!!!
> 
> I'm speechless fantastic.
> 
> There needs to be a way of keeping those photos popping up when everyone visits this thread otherwise people will miss out?


Thanks much appreciated I also make sure I regularly wear them too..so hopefully this keeps sharing them with the forum.

Sent from my...


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Sorry
> 
> Sent from my...


In a good way bro.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Once again huge congrats Simon. That's one of the best best best Froggy collections I have ever seen and luckily you're are showing all the beauties on a regular basis on our forum We're very fortunate indeed. Enjoy and wear them in good health. Epic assembly from a terrific member. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snoweagle

After seeing all those beautiful frogs, made me love and cherish my one and only 1000G much more!


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> After seeing all those beautiful frogs, made me love and cherish my one and only 1000G much more!


Yes it is a really stunning watch....before I got one I kind of thought that it would be my least favourite of the GWF-1000 range as I am not ahold fan....but wow in the resin it is a truly great watch and a fantastic Frogman.

Easily recommend this and the B now I have 10 favourites!!

Sent from my...


----------



## b0n3s

Don't think I'm in the list! Here's my one and only frog!









GF-1000bp


----------



## Simonal

b0n3s said:


> Don't think I'm in the list! Here's my one and only frog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF-1000bp


So far.....!

Sent from my...


----------



## b0n3s

Simonal said:


> So far.....!
> 
> Sent from my...


True that! lol


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *60 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *212 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Yes it is a really stunning watch....before I got one I kind of thought that it would be my least favourite of the GWF-1000 range as I am not ahold fan....but wow in the resin it is a truly great watch and a fantastic Frogman.
> 
> Easily recommend this and the B now I have 10 favourites!!
> 
> Sent from my...


Yes indeed a true stunner but here in SG I still haven't seen the RB, B, and BS. Not to say the limited edition ones. Here mainly sell the non-atomic ones and atomic ones are very rare here.

My grail is still the MM or TM, but its pricing is waaaayyyyy out of range for me.


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> Yes indeed a true stunner but here in SG I still haven't seen the RB, B, and BS. Not to say the limited edition ones. Here mainly sell the non-atomic ones and atomic ones are very rare here.
> 
> My grail is still the MM or TM, but its pricing is waaaayyyyy out of range for me.


Funny the B list price according to the ticket was more expensive than the G?

I don't have the tag for the BS but the list for the others is as follows (all prices in Japanese Yen inc tax):
T1030E- 157500
MM - 99750
B - 84000
BS - 78750
G - 78750
BP - 78750
RD - 78750
NV - 68000

Anybody with the price tags for the other missing ones feel free to add to the list .

Just thought it would be interesting to know.

Sent from my...


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Funny the B list price according to the ticket was more expensive than the G?
> 
> I don't have the tag for the BS but the list for the others is as follows (all prices in Japanese Yen inc tax):
> T1030E- 157000
> MM - 99750
> B - 84000
> BS - 78750
> G - 78750
> BP - 78750
> RD - 78750
> NV - 68000
> 
> Anybody with the price tags for the other missing ones feel free to add to the list .
> 
> Just thought it would be interesting to know.
> 
> Sent from my...


Not sure about the price of the B but from the price tag on your pics, the G's pricing in Yen when converted to SG dollars, is quite a bit cheaper than what I got here. I bought mine for SGD1200 which is around 97854 Yen, after tax.


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> Not sure about the price of the B but from the price tag on your pics, the G's pricing in Yen when converted to SG dollars, is quite a bit cheaper than what I got here. I bought mine for SGD1200 which is around 97854 Yen, after tax.


Yes sounds about right and a very good price which is great.

Yes price of the B was higher but I suppose that's is just where they priced it.

Sent from my...


----------



## rza1069

Just adding one more to the count. Got my MIBR!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rza1069

rza1069 said:


> Just adding one more to the count. Got my MIBR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Courtesy of member Genesis168

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Yes sounds about right and a very good price which is great.
> 
> Yes price of the B was higher but I suppose that's is just where they priced it.
> 
> Sent from my...


I suppose so too and I felt that I might have overpaid for my G, but when I initially bought it people are telling me it's a very good price.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *60 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Genesis168, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *213 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Hi Piowa you need to replace Genesis with Rza as Genesis sold his RD to Rza.



Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *60 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *12 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *212 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal  You're closing in and trailing by 9. Not much left for you. Keep it up. Awesome haul


----------



## Gshockmike




----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *60 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *213 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Rza1069

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rza1069

I'm at 4 now with my Rd pickup from Genesis168

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

Incredibly I just realised that I never announced my fantastic Burning red Froggie in here despite owning it for 3 years now. It is at the very top for the fave position amongst all G-Shocks.

Here it is:







So Piowa put me down for one GWF-1000RD-4...:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's a beauty Joakim and one of the most attractive 1000's Froggy's around! Great shots


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *60 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)*

GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *214 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jhericurls

Joakim Agren said:


> Incredibly I just realised that I never announced my fantastic Burning red Froggie in here despite owning it for 3 years now. It is at the very top for the fave position amongst all G-Shocks.


The Burning Red is my favourite frog of all time, I'm well jel.


----------



## D1cky986

Looks like you had a great time, congrats on getting both the Gold Froggies, nice bonus that you were able to get the trunk cases as well....!!!!!!

Rich..



Simonal said:


> So as some of you know I was in Hong Kong last week enjoying some R & R and some great food and since I got back it has been pretty busy catching up at the office.
> 
> So I have not had time to update my collection on here....until now.....!
> 
> I would like to introduce my new GWF-1000B....
> in a trunk case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a beautiful watch love it greatly
> 
> And one addition from Hong Kong.......was a new GWF-1000G
> Also in a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes I cheated this is same picture but each trunk case looks the same)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seemed a good time to recap too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some pairs....
> The Navy and the Men in dark Purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G and the B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BS and the Men in Burning Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GF-1000 and the GWF-1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the Mastermind and the Lighting Yellow Titanium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a group shot including the GF-8000 series and the Stussy Bape collaboration.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like frogs.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ribbit
> 
> Sent from my...


----------



## Simonal

D1cky986 said:


> Looks like you had a great time, congrats on getting both the Gold Froggies, nice bonus that you were able to get the trunk cases as well....!!!!!!
> 
> Rich..


Thanks Rich

Yes I had a great time and just before I went I managed to get the first Gold Froggy the B. 
Then when I was in HK I managed to get the other in a trunk case which was fantastic and great luck.

Thanks again for your assistance

I did thank you also in this thread too https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1027277

Sent from my...


----------



## gy8864

Gshockmike said:


> View attachment 1491180
> View attachment 1491181
> View attachment 1491182


Like yours, Sharp! Mine is ordinary.


----------



## Snoweagle

gy8864 said:


> Like yours, Sharp! Mine is ordinary.
> View attachment 1494235


No 1000 series Frog is ordinary and welcome to the club!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *215 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey, Deepsea_Dweller 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> No 1000 series Frog is ordinary and welcome to the club!


Seconded ...!

Sent from my...


----------



## Joakim Agren

Simonal said:


> Seconded ...!
> 
> Sent from my...


Thirded...:-d

Yes of course, anyone with a Froggie is...


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Seconded ...!
> 
> Sent from my...





Joakim Agren said:


> Thirded...:-d
> 
> Yes of course, anyone with a Froggie is...
> 
> View attachment 1494499


Yes all Froggie owners are awweessomme!! b-) |>


----------



## BrendanSilent

am i the only one shaking in awe at the group shot with the mastermind? HOLY CRAP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

BrendanSilent said:


> am i the only one shaking in awe at the group shot with the mastermind? HOLY CRAP


Yes indeed it's absolutely mind blowing. The most impressive Frogman assembly from an active member, I have seen so far ( lucky enough seeing it in person as well ) and it ain't over yet as it's getting better and better


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I'm presenting the GWF-T1000BS-1JR with pride, joy and great happiness!


















Mission accomplished. All 3 Titanium's united


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I'm presenting the GWF-T1000BS-1JR with pride, joy and great happiness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished. All 3 Titanium's united


Absolutely beautiful and what a wonderful achievement.

Bravo beautiful to see this real Ruby.

But we are going to need more daytime shots.

Simon

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Absolutely beautiful and what a wonderful achievement.
> 
> Bravo beautiful to see this real Ruby.
> 
> But we are going to need more daytime shots.
> 
> Simon
> 
> Sent from my...


Thinks a lot Simon. Very kind of you - and that means a lot to me Surely more shots will follow! 100%. Very much appreciated. Great day to you as you got up very early especially for my great day


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Simonal, Rza1069, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *216 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*Simonal, corrected, but I am not sure if I did it right way...

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *216 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Piowa said:


> *Simonal, corrected, but I am not sure if I did it right way...
> 
> GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864)
> 
> *GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)
> 
> *GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)
> 
> *GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069)
> 
> *GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
> *
> GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)
> 
> *GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)
> 
> *GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)
> 
> *GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)
> 
> *GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)
> 
> *GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))
> 
> *GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)
> *
> GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)
> *
> GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)
> 
> *GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)
> 
> *Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *216 watches
> *
> 19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
> 10 Frogs - Simonal
> 8 Frogs - D1cky986
> 7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
> 6 Frogs - EasternMikey
> 5 Frogs - Time4playnow
> 4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069
> 3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC
> 
> Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


No I meant that Deepsea needed to added to the T1000BS section. Not me I don't have one.

Cheers Simon

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *216 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gobulls

Simonal said:


> Not me I don't have one.


What! What are you waiting for? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Sedi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes indeed it's absolutely mind blowing. The most impressive Frogman assembly from an active member, I have seen so far ( lucky enough seeing it in person as well ) and it ain't over yet as it's getting better and better


I think you need to take a look at this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/frogman-full-family-photos-150949.html
Unfortunately Wah_Wah_Wah seems to be no longer active - at least he hasn't logged on for quite some time but he had long times of absence from the forum before.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sedi said:


> I think you need to take a look at this:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/frogman-full-family-photos-150949.html
> Unfortunately Wah_Wah_Wah seems to be no longer active - at least he hasn't logged on for quite some time but he had long times of absence from the forum before.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Yeah I emphasised ' active members ' and sad that great guys like Wah_ Wah not around anymore ( hopefully not for good ) Great Froggy assembly! Thanks for the link. It's like in real life. Coming and going.


----------



## Simonal

Well I could go round buying multiple versions just to boost my collection count but I have never understood buying the same watch say three or four or even five times.

I fully understand the buying two and keeping one as a "beater" and one as a pristine example. But can somebody explain why you would buy three maybe four or in some cases up to 6 versions of the exactly the same model??......unless you are a reseller!!

For me it about having one of each model and enjoying that one piece and then having space in the collection for other models too....after all there are so many fantastic G's out there it would be a shame not to collect others but just my opinion everyone is different which is why the forum is so good.


Sent from my...


----------



## D1cky986

Some great Frogs in the photo from Wah_wah don't see any 1000 series Frogs though !
I agree with Simon, buying 5 or 6 pieces of the same model and then not wearing them does seem like a waste to me, each to his own though.
Every one of my Frogs is special to me, some of them were very hard to track down, so they each have a story attached to them, that to me, is the joy in collecting them.

Rich..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome read Rich! especially the last part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

D1cky986 said:


> Some great Frogs in the photo from Wah_wah don't see any 1000 series Frogs though !
> I agree with Simon, buying 5 or 6 pieces of the same model and then not wearing them does seem like a waste to me, each to his own though.
> Every one of my Frogs is special to me, some of them were very hard to track down, so they each have a story attached to them, that to me, is the joy in collecting them.
> 
> Rich..


Very well said! *applaudes*


----------



## ZombieMonkey

D1cky986 said:


> Some great Frogs in the photo from Wah_wah don't see any 1000 series Frogs though !
> I agree with Simon, buying 5 or 6 pieces of the same model and then not wearing them does seem like a waste to me, each to his own though.
> Every one of my Frogs is special to me, some of them were very hard to track down, so they each have a story attached to them, that to me, is the joy in collecting them.
> 
> Rich..


pin it! 
--TRUE STORY--


----------



## Cobia

Count me in Piowa, GF-1000-1, cheers mate


----------



## Simonal

Cobia said:


> Count me in Piowa, GF-1000-1, cheers mate


Congratulations welcome to the club..

By the way Piowa since Chak is a reseller I think he should be removed from the count list

Sent from my...


----------



## Cobia

Simonal said:


> Congratulations welcome to the club..
> 
> By the way Piowa since Chak is a reseller I think he should be removed from the count list
> 
> Sent from my...


Cheers bro, im in the exclusive big 1000 club now  very nice watch.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20** watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Christopher_Chak, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (JeffreyVB, Christopher_Chak, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, Christopher_Chak [3], EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Christopher_Chak (5))

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Christopher_Chak, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *4 watches *(Christopher_Chak [2], Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Christopher_Chak, Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *217 watches
*
19 Frogs - Christopher_Chak
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Piowa are we removing Chak from the list as he is a reseller ?

As per the now locked thread.


Sent from my...


----------



## D1cky986

Simonal said:


> Piowa are we removing Chak from the list as he is a reseller ?
> 
> As per the now locked thread.
> 
> Sent from my...


Agree 100%, this is a Fun thread for collectors to share this great hobby, not a shop window for dealers to flaunt and advertise their Inventory...!!

Rich.


----------



## Piowa

Simonal said:


> Piowa are we removing Chak from the list as he is a reseller ?
> As per the now locked thread.
> Sent from my...


If you are sure that he is a reseller, we can remove him. Being reseller has nothing to do with WUS spirit...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Piowa said:


> If you are sure that he is a reseller, we can remove him. Being reseller has nothing to do with WUS spirit...
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I agree but he only posts to show multiples and never in WRUW and his most recent post was a way to drum up business but in a none too honest way and certainly not in the sprit of the forum.

Oh and I fully agree that resellers can be great forum members but they need to take part in the forum and it's activities.

Sent from my...


----------



## Simonal

Double post


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Agree 100%, this is a Fun thread for collectors to share this great hobby, not a shop window for dealers to flaunt and advertise their Inventory...!!
> 
> Rich.





Simonal said:


> I agree but he only posts to show multiples and never in WRUW and his most recent post was a way to drum up business but in a none too honest way and certainly not in the sprit of the forum.
> 
> Oh and I fully agree that resellers can be great forum members but they need to take part in the forum and it's activities.
> 
> Sent from my...


D1cky986 & Simonal 100 % agreed!


----------



## pspgamer

Hello guys, i have gwf1000 standard frogman and i dont wear it very often, but now i decide to repaint the all the letter with black colour so it will be look a like just the gwf1000MM (imo), i replace the silver decorative screw with the black one and added metal keeper same as the aviator gwa1000.














Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pspgamer said:


> Hello guys, i have gwf1000 standard frogman and i dont wear it very often, but now i decide to repaint the all the letter with black colour so it will be look a like just the gwf1000MM (imo), i replace the silver decorative screw with the black one and added metal keeper same as the aviator gwa1000.
> View attachment 1509073
> View attachment 1509075
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed. Looks cool. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pspgamer

Actually the std silver rivet is the ost suitable one, but i give a try first with my spare black rivet. I think the Gwf1000MM second release just like the std gwf1000 with the stealth mod, the different is the white lettering on "interval", "divetime" and off course the mastermind lettering itself

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pspgamer said:


> Actually the std silver rivet is the ost suitable one, but i give a try first with my spare black rivet. I think the Gwf1000MM second release just like the std gwf1000 with the stealth mod, the different is the white lettering on "interval", "divetime" and off course the mastermind lettering itself
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


You may open your own thread with more photos. Should be worthwhile


----------



## Piowa

Chak removed. If you disagree with my decision, just write here.*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *199 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cobia

pspgamer said:


> Hello guys, i have gwf1000 standard frogman and i dont wear it very often, but now i decide to repaint the all the letter with black colour so it will be look a like just the gwf1000MM (imo), i replace the silver decorative screw with the black one and added metal keeper same as the aviator gwa1000.
> View attachment 1509073
> View attachment 1509075
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Hi mate, id love to buy a metal keeper for my 1000, where do you buy them from and how do you put them on?Cheers and thanks


----------



## pspgamer

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, id love to buy a metal keeper for my 1000, where do you buy them from and how do you put them on?Cheers and thanks


Hi cobia, its the metal keeper from my gwa1000 aviator, i think you should buy the band for gwa1000 if you want it, i dont think the casio sell just the keeper separated

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

pspgamer said:


> Hi cobia, its the metal keeper from my gwa1000 aviator, i think you should buy the band for gwa1000 if you want it, i dont think the casio sell just the keeper separated
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Thankyou mate, disappointing they dont sell them seperate, i might look for a cheap band with a metal keeper, cheers


----------



## Simonal

Cobia said:


> Thankyou mate, disappointing they dont sell them seperate, i might look for a cheap band with a metal keeper, cheers


Looks like you will just have to buy a Navy or Titanium Lighting Yellow Frog they both have a metal keeper as standard.........told you this Frog thing can be dangerous.

Sent from my...


----------



## Cobia

Simonal said:


> Looks like you will just have to buy a Navy or Titanium Lighting Yellow Frog they both have a metal keeper as standard.........told you this Frog thing can be dangerous.
> 
> LOL Simonal, i cant pull off the yellow frogs, but i admit im already casing out the Navy blue model hahaha, and the prices are coming down, i might pounce on one when i find one for a good price
> cheers mate


----------



## Simonal

Cobia said:


> Simonal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you will just have to buy a Navy or Titanium Lighting Yellow Frog they both have a metal keeper as standard.........told you this Frog thing can be dangerous.
> 
> LOL Simonal, i cant pull off the yellow frogs, but i admit im already casing out the Navy blue model hahaha, and the prices are coming down, i might pounce on one when i find one for a good price
> cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would be don't forget you can get both the GF and GWF versions...good luck with your search and purchase......
> 
> Sent from my...
Click to expand...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bang


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bang


Cheeky ....lol excellent choice sir.... I assume it was where we thought ....!

Congratulations I was wearing mine today too....

Froggy Friday is going to be a real struggle to choose which Frog.

Level with D1cky...

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Cheeky ....lol excellent choice sir.... I assume it was where we thought ....!
> 
> Congratulations I was wearing mine today too....
> 
> Froggy Friday is going to be a real struggle to choose which Frog.
> 
> Level with D1cky...
> 
> Sent from my...


Thank you very much Simon. Really appreciated. You did your part too. Carrying your beauty [ after my special request ] all the way to Hong Kong, during your visit; and giving me the rare and precious opportunity, seeing the Froggy in real as long as I wanted, was simply great and extremely helpful! Friends will be friends  More to come over the weekend.


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Deepsea !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *200 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa  that's number 200 ?   Awesome


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks Piowa  that's number 200 ?   Awesome


That is number 200, because I removed Cristopher_Chak's Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So then it's party time and I'm getting one more to celebrate the occasion  Stay put Piowa


----------



## Crater

Tom is number 200, yay!!  

So many congrats to you today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Tom is number 200, yay!!
> 
> So many congrats to you today


Thank you Nik. Think it's the right Frog for the 200th celebration


----------



## Sengyoku

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bang


I feel a burning red sensation around the wrist area!

Big congrats Tom! She's a beauty. I can't say I'm surprised though heh, I had a feeling you were gonna be catching the burning red sooner or later!

Here's a little trivia for you, the RD frog was actually the first ever frog I ever tried on, immediately followed by the BP hehe... You could say it was the beginning of all the frog madness!


----------



## Simonal

Sengyoku said:


> I feel a burning red sensation around the wrist area!
> 
> Big congrats Tom! She's a beauty. I can't say I'm surprised though heh, I had a feeling you were gonna be catching the burning red sooner or later!
> 
> Here's a little trivia for you, the RD frog was actually the first ever frog I ever tried on, immediately followed by the BP hehe... You could say it was the beginning of all the frog madness!


And for me the RD was my first atomic frog.

Sent from my...


----------



## Sengyoku

Simonal said:


> And for me the RD was my first atomic frog.
> 
> Sent from my...


Ah, you know it still aches me that I didn't snap it up there and then Simon 

Well to continue the story... I didn't actually end up getting either of the RD or BP frogs that day, though I sure as hell wanted to (but absolutely not going happen as my missus was giving me the "haha how can that digital watch be almost as expensive as that handbag I want" look) !

At the time I'd never ever seen a frog (any frog that is) let alone spent the relatively exorbitant amount to buy a G, but once I tried one on... Well it was just eating away at me... I just had to have one! A week later I got my first ever frog which was the 1000G, the rest is history! 

Ps. My missus got her bag too, it was the only way! lol


----------



## Cobia

Just reporting in to say i havnt taken my 1000 frog off since i bought it, even wear it to bed lol, love it, it defines a great beater for me, comfortable, tough, dont have to baby it, perfect size, top quality and looks great, never ever would have imagined myself wearing a black positive display digital watch.

I wish they bought out a drab olive green like the rangeman, id be all over it..

ALL HAIL THE FROGMAN


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow fantastic read Chin. You're a true connoisseur  Great background info and I didn't know you were so close getting one. The red colour is simply simply amazing like the red Mudman but in XXL size. I know you're a true gentleman and perfect husband and you had to find the right balance between ' G shock heaven Hong Kong ' and encouraging and supporting Missus fulfilling her dreams and wishes. Nest time this autumn maybe  best Tom


----------



## Crater

Cobia said:


> Just reporting in to say i havnt taken my 1000 frog off since i bought it, even wear it to bed lol, love it, it defines a great beater for me, comfortable, tough, dont have to baby it, perfect size, top quality and looks great, never ever would have imagined myself wearing a black positive display digital watch.
> 
> I wish they bought out a drab olive green like the rangeman, id be all over it..
> 
> ALL HAIL THE FROGMAN


I love your transformation!  The day when you will buy square 5600 is near


----------



## D1cky986

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bang


Another beauty Tom, and very fitting that its one of your Froggys, that takes us back to the magic 200....

Rich..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Another beauty Tom, and very fitting that its one of your Froggys, that takes us back to the magic 200....
> 
> Rich..


Thank you very much Rich. Really appreciated. Had the same thoughts. Great Froggy for great occasion  Thanks for your fine support.


----------



## Simonal

Piowa said:


> Congrats, Deepsea !!!*
> 
> GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)
> 
> *GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)
> 
> *GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)
> 
> *GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)
> 
> *GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
> *
> GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)
> 
> *GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)
> 
> *GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)
> 
> *GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia)
> 
> *GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)
> 
> *GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
> *
> GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
> *
> GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)
> 
> *GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)
> 
> *GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*
> 
> *Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *200 watches
> *
> 10 Frogs - Simonal
> 8 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
> 7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
> 6 Frogs - EasternMikey
> 5 Frogs - Time4playnow
> 4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069
> 3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC
> 
> Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Just a slight correction Piowa on the number of GWF-1000-BP' s added the missing one so the figures are right.

Total is correct just adding up the numbers individually it was only 199 but there was one missing.
??

Sent from my...


----------



## James142

Cobia said:


> Just reporting in to say i havnt taken my 1000 frog off since i bought it, even wear it to bed lol, love it, it defines a great beater for me, comfortable, tough, dont have to baby it, perfect size, top quality and looks great, never ever would have imagined myself wearing a black positive display digital watch.
> 
> I wish they bought out a drab olive green like the rangeman, id be all over it..
> 
> ALL HAIL THE FROGMAN


Glad you like it, Cobia! I was wondering how it would feel for you. For me, it is a dream on the wrist, truly tough and solid while silky-smooth against the skin. You could drive nails with it, and the DLC caseback is to die for.

Wear it in good health and raise a pint for us Froggie-lovers down there in Aussieland!

Life is good!


----------



## James142

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bang


Great Frog, Deepsea!

Hong Kong must be Frog Heaven with all the Frogs growing on trees down there! ;-)

Wear it in good health, and I look forward to seeing this beauty in future WRUW threads.

Cheers!

Sent by carrier pigeon using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

James142 said:


> Great Frog, Deepsea!
> 
> Hong Kong must be Frog Heaven with all the Frogs growing on trees down there! ;-)
> 
> Wear it in good health, and I look forward to seeing this beauty in future WRUW threads.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon using Tapatalk


Yes it is indeed Frog Heaven there seem to be so many rare models available from retailers new which is incredible, not just 1000 series but all manner and not even just Frogs but for all G's truly amazing to have such a high concentration of the rare and fantastic.

Sent from my...


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Yes it is indeed Frog Heaven there seem to be so many rare models available from retailers new which is incredible, not just 1000 series but all manner and not even just Frogs but for all G's truly amazing to have such a high concentration of the rare and fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my...


Wow good to hear that! So are there any MMs or TMs there too?


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> Wow good to hear that! So are there any MMs or TMs there too?


Saw two 30th anniversary MM like my one (2nd edition) at wildly varying prices but not TM's
At least one LY Titanium and other beauties.

Sent from my...


----------



## Cobia

James142 said:


> Glad you like it, Cobia! I was wondering how it would feel for you. For me, it is a dream on the wrist, truly tough and solid while silky-smooth against the skin. You could drive nails with it, and the DLC caseback is to die for.
> 
> Wear it in good health and raise a pint for us Froggie-lovers down there in Aussieland!
> 
> Life is good!


Cheers james brother, im lovin it mate for all the reasons you are, one things for sure, im yet to find a retailer that has 1 frogman in the whole of sydney, its a rare watch here, never seen one on anybody and i work on the water.
Im sure there is peeps here that would own them, but they must use the net to buy them, our retailers have very fairly small selections of G-Shocks here, but g-shocks are very popular, but the master of G models are thin on the ground.

Im lovin the DLC caseback James, its lovely mate.

cheers bro


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> Saw two 30th anniversary MM like my one (2nd edition) at wildly varying prices but not TM's
> At least one LY Titanium and other beauties.
> 
> Sent from my...


Sounds awesome! The range is definitely much better than what I can get here locally.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Cobia said:


> Cheers james brother, im lovin it mate for all the reasons you are, one things for sure, im yet to find a retailer that has 1 frogman in the whole of sydney, its a rare watch here, never seen one on anybody and i work on the water.
> Im sure there is peeps here that would own them, but they must use the net to buy them, our retailers have very fairly small selections of G-Shocks here, but g-shocks are very popular, but the master of G models are thin on the ground.
> 
> Im lovin the DLC caseback James, its lovely mate.
> 
> cheers bro


In Melbourne there is the G-Factory store at the ground floor on Myer's Bourke Street Store. Perhaps they have a Frogman in stock. They were supposed to open another G-Factory in Sydney and Brisbane this year but so far no news on opening date. Otherwise Culture Kings stores seem to be a good place in Australia for G-Shocks. I have only seen Frogman's in store (Robinsons department store) when visiting Thailand and also an El Corte Ingles store in Palma De Mallorca. But they sure are rare outside of Japan and Hong Kong where you can find them in many places.


----------



## PrimareSPA21

Simonal said:


> Yes it is indeed Frog Heaven there seem to be so many rare models available from retailers new which is incredible, not just 1000 series but all manner and not even just Frogs but for all G's truly amazing to have such a high concentration of the rare and fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my...


Hong Kong is not just Frog heaven it's watch heaven. I saw more hard to get models of Rolex and many other brands in stock in Hong Kong than most other European countries put together. I Love it there, can't wait to go back. I had to buy my frog overseas to, I couldn't get it in Aus.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you James142. Absolutely appreciated! Simonal already answered your question perfectly as he experienced it first hand. Just one word: Heaven 


































And a view of the quiet peaceful south side of Hong Kong


























Life a good!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Hong Kong is not just Frog heaven it's watch heaven. I saw more hard to get models of Rolex and many other brands in stock in Hong Kong than most other European countries put together. I Love it there, can't wait to go back. I had to buy my frog overseas to, I couldn't get it in Aus.


Seconded! and great to see you here PrimareSPA21  Please give me a shout before you are coming to HK the next time  Cheers Tom


----------



## pReTeNd3r

Agreed. Bought my GWF-1000BS and GWF-1000BP in HongKong too


----------



## PrimareSPA21

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Seconded! and great to see you here PrimareSPA21  Please give me a shout before you are coming to HK the next time  Cheers Tom


Thank you, will do. It probably won't be for a few years, though it maybe sooner, I hope. Jono


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Thank you, will do. It probably won't be for a few years, though it maybe sooner, I hope. Jono


Surely will be sooner  BTW mid September until December best time ( weather ) of the year IMHO.


----------



## Deskdiver66

Mine is on the way! Gf1000 1dr!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Surely will be sooner  BTW mid September until December best time ( weather ) of the year IMHO.


Hummm...........!!!

Sent from my...


----------



## Simonal

Deskdiver66 said:


> Mine is on the way! Gf1000 1dr!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good man look forward to seeing pictures when it arrives.

Sent from my...


----------



## Lucifer77

Here's 2 of my mod GF-1000




























Sorry for the bad lighting picture..



LucifeR


----------



## Piowa

Lucifer77 said:


> Here's 2 of my mod GF-1000


Should I count them as mods? Or not?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Lucifer77

Piowa said:


> Should I count them as mods? Or not?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa




LucifeR


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*Mods* ............................................ *2 watches* (Lucifer77 [2])

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *202 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Lucifer77

Lucifer77 said:


> LucifeR


count me for gf-1000-1(modded) x 2..LoL!

cheers! 

LucifeR


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2])

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *202 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dom778

Sup guys, new to the forum. Some really nice Frogs here... Here's mine. Changed the back plate to Red.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2])

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *203 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
8 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

After a long search, my latest and greatest 1000 series Froggy, the Gwf-t1030a.


----------



## Simonal

D1cky986 said:


> After a long search, my latest and greatest 1000 series Froggy, the Gwf-t1030a.
> 
> View attachment 1527215


Brilliant Rich great catch and a fantastic Frog.

Really well done.

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2])

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *204 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986
8 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R
6 Frogs - EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> After a long search, my latest and greatest 1000 series Froggy, the Gwf-t1030a.
> 
> View attachment 1527215


Terrific catch Rich and huge congrats. Only a handful T1030A on our forum. Enjoy the beauty and wear it in good health. Awesome and very happy for you. Not easy to get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EasternMikey

D1cky986 said:


> After a long search, my latest and greatest 1000 series Froggy, the Gwf-t1030a.
> 
> View attachment 1527215


Huge congrats and welcome to the club.




----------



## EasternMikey

... and my new atomic frog. Hm ... Not that new, bought it a while ago.













----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> ... and my new atomic frog. Hm ... Not that new, bought it a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 


Awesome Mickey. Of coz you wouldn't miss the Navy Frogman. Looks stunning on your wrist. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *13** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2])

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *205 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986
8 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Achal

Dom778 said:


> Sup guys, new to the forum. Some really nice Frogs here... Here's mine. Changed the back plate to Red.


Welcome. That's a nice looking frog you've got there. I hope to one day own one myself.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Little bit work for you dear Piowa. The GWF- 1000B. Thanks in advance


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Little bit work for you dear Piowa. The GWF- 1000B. Thanks in advance


Congratulations will write more later just packing!!!

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Congratulations will write more later just packing!!!
> 
> Sent from my...


Thanks Simon. Happy packing  Store your goodies safe


----------



## D1cky986

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Little bit work for you dear Piowa. The GWF- 1000B. Thanks in advance


Congratulations on another amazing Frogman, the 1000B is one of my favourites, it's the perfect stealth/bling combination......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Congratulations on another amazing Frogman, the 1000B is one of my favourites, it's the perfect stealth/bling combination......


Thank you Rich. Really appreciated. Great Froggy indeed. Classy all the way. Took me awhile getting it. Worthwhile the wait


----------



## EasternMikey

Huge congrats, Tom.

My 1000B just got a new friend here.













----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> Huge congrats, Tom.
> 
> My 1000B just got a new friend here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 


Thanks a lot Mickey. Really appreciated as it means a lot to me. Wonderful nature image. Such a great shot. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2])

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *206 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deskdiver66

Hi guys I have had mine for a week now and loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(WhiteOUT)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *207 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Djhyper66

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *61 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *208 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bulldog

Here is my GWF-1000-1 I got the other day. I just now ordered a GWF-1000NV-2 Men in Navy, now the wait...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *62 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *209 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Starfish

I got one GF-1000-1Dr, new to forum, not sure how to add photo


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *62 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *210 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Starfish

Hi all expert, I'm from Malaysia, anyone can advise where can I get extra bezel for GF-1000-1dr (black font and grey back)?


----------



## Dom778

Just bought 2 more watches - the new ICERC GF-8250K-4JR (Calling it the Pinky) as well as the new Earthwatch Rangeman


----------



## EasternMikey

Starfish said:


> Hi all expert, I'm from Malaysia, anyone can advise where can I get extra bezel for GF-1000-1dr (black font and grey back)?


I would say eBay or Japan Yahoo Auctions




----------



## EasternMikey

Dom778 said:


> Just bought 2 more watches - the new ICERC GF-8250K-4JR (Calling it the Pinky) as well as the new Earthwatch Rangeman
> 
> View attachment 1540560


That frog is sweet but it is not GF/GWF-1000.

Anyway, huge congrats! They are nice Gs.




----------



## shnjb

Those are some big watches


----------



## jiminpotomac

My GWF-1000-1DR


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *63 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *211 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Quietstorm141

my custom froggy... gf1000


----------



## Quietstorm141

i tink KL there has a company that is a authorised distributer for Casio parts.. Company name is Marco something... google it...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *63 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *212 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dom778

EasternMikey said:


> That frog is sweet but it is not GF/GWF-1000.
> 
> Anyway, huge congrats! They are nice Gs.
> 
> 


Thanks man... 
TBH, just realized it isn't a GF/GWF-1000 after I posted... but thought i'd share anyway


----------



## VME

Dang, all these Frogs making me want one. I would give half my watches for a burning red, that looks so awesome!


----------



## EasternMikey

Dom778 said:


> Thanks man...
> TBH, just realized it isn't a GF/GWF-1000 after I posted... but thought i'd share anyway


No worries, Dom. It is one of the great frogmans. Love it.




----------



## EasternMikey

VME said:


> Dang, all these Frogs making me want one. I would give half my watches for a burning red, that looks so awesome!


I think all 1000 Frogmans are limited, except the base model, so it is better to grab them asap.

Cheers,
Mikey




----------



## VME

EasternMikey said:


> I think all 1000 Frogmans are limited, except the base model, so it is better to grab them asap.
> Cheers,
> Mikey


I think so too, I cannot find a burning red anywhere! Maybe one day I can grab one...


----------



## Snoweagle

VME said:


> I think so too, I cannot find a burning red anywhere! Maybe one day I can grab one...


Do grab it as soon as you can, if there's an opportunity.


----------



## Simonal

Yes looking at the market over the last year or so .....the price for second hand GWF's is now more than it was for new versions last year.

There is nothing wrong with a good clean second hand model but just seems as though prices are going up very quickly.


Sent from my...


----------



## Snoweagle

And that makes the 1000 series Frogs even more valuable than ever!


----------



## Dom778

Prices of the 1000 series skyrockets when they stop production... As shown - the standard black one, (don't know the number) is still in production and that is the only "affordable" one left


----------



## Achal

My new favourite watch. As soon as I took it out of the box I knew I was going to love this watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Double post. Deleted


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice! Enjoy Achai


----------



## Achal

Thanks! The build quality on these things in amazing.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *64 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *213 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aaron6600

Love it more than my other 5 G-Shocks combined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *64 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *214 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## glg




----------



## Snoweagle

glg said:


>


That's a 8250ER Frog, not a 1000 series one. But still, looks awesome!


----------



## Kev0417

Just arrived and surprisingly comfortable on the wrist










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *64 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *215 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal
9 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

Finally picked up a new old stock GWF-1000BS, this one has eluded me for quite some time.


----------



## Simonal

D1cky986 said:


> Finally picked up a new old stock GWF-1000BS, this one has eluded me for quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 1571074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571075


Congratulations Rich that is fantastic news. 
It is beautiful a really great addition to your collection.

Sent from my...


----------



## EasternMikey

D1cky986 said:


> Finally picked up a new old stock GWF-1000BS, this one has eluded me for quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 1571074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571075


Huge congrats, Rich.

I remember that you have RD, ... Have fun ... 























































 iPhone5S


----------



## raceclawt

GWF-1000-1(one more Piowa!)

The 1000 serie was the watch who interrogate me the most in the G-Shock line.Finally make the step without regrets:the watch is comfy for my wrist and not so heavy!









I would like to have the red accent like the BS or the RD,but a simple swap of bezel,make it to me for now : )*







*


----------



## EasternMikey

raceclawt said:


> GWF-1000-1(one more Piowa!)
> 
> The 1000 serie was the watch who interrogate me the most in the G-Shock line.Finally make the step without regrets:the watch is comfy for my wrist and not so heavy!
> 
> View attachment 1571113
> 
> 
> I would like to have the red accent like the BS or the RD,but a simple swap of bezel,make it to me for now : )*
> 
> View attachment 1571114
> *


Huge Congrats to you too.
It looks fabulous! Nice little mod you have there.

 iPhone5S


----------



## Simonal

raceclawt said:


> GWF-1000-1(one more Piowa!)
> 
> The 1000 serie was the watch who interrogate me the most in the G-Shock line.Finally make the step without regrets:the watch is comfy for my wrist and not so heavy!
> 
> View attachment 1571113
> 
> 
> I would like to have the red accent like the BS or the RD,but a simple swap of bezel,make it to me for now : )*
> 
> View attachment 1571114
> *


Fantastic congratulations.

It really looks great on your wrist too and I like the customisation too.

Very nice


----------



## raceclawt

Many thanks Simon and Mikey,appreciate the compliment from real "connaisseur"


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Finally picked up a new old stock GWF-1000BS, this one has eluded me for quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 1571074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571075


Excellent Rich. Enjoy the Beauty


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> GWF-1000-1(one more Piowa!)
> 
> The 1000 serie was the watch who interrogate me the most in the G-Shock line.Finally make the step without regrets:the watch is comfy for my wrist and not so heavy!
> 
> View attachment 1571113
> 
> 
> I would like to have the red accent like the BS or the RD,but a simple swap of bezel,make it to me for now : )*
> 
> View attachment 1571114
> *


Welcome on board and again huge congrats Michel. Now the party can begin  Awesome addition. Enjoy


----------



## Cobia

raceclawt said:


> GWF-1000-1(one more Piowa!)The 1000 serie was the watch who interrogate me the most in the G-Shock line.Finally make the step without regrets:the watch is comfy for my wrist and not so heavy!
> View attachment 1571113
> I would like to have the red accent like the BS or the RD,but a simple swap of bezel,make it to me for now : )*
> View attachment 1571114
> *


Fantastic watch mate, congrats


----------



## raceclawt

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome on board and again huge congrats Michel. Now the party can begin  Awesome addition. Enjoy


Do i have to "thank you" Sir Tom!Hahahahaha!

Big respect,you're the one who pushed me to go on the good way!,Nice!|>|>|>!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> Do i have to "thank you" Sir Tom!Hahahahaha!
> 
> Big respect,you're the one who pushed me to go on the good way!,Nice!|>|>|>!


Very happy you have been pursuing your dream and I'm glad I did inspire you a bit    Really looks great on your wrist. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *65 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *217 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
7 Frogs - Feisar, Vade_R, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

One more today Piowa
The regular GWF-1000-1

That's 8 total, cool I'll have my own line for a little while


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *66 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *218 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Burgosgts

Piowa please, add me a GWF-1000NVAnd a pic of the family


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *66 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *219 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Not for count (owner isn't member here), just as an eye candy |>

Custom camo/tribal 1000


----------



## Slick6MT

^^^ Looks great! Do you mind sharing some details on how you did that?


----------



## Knives and Lint

Well, I've finally gone and done it. I've joined the frogman club. I picked up a lightning yellow 8230 as a birthday present for myself last week and a day later I found this beauty pre-owned but unused on Ebay at a great price from a trusted seller so I snagged it as well. It wasn't that long ago that I thought I'd never even own one frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice. Enjoy your new Froggy


----------



## Knives and Lint

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *66 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *220 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Slick6MT said:


> ^^^ Looks great! Do you mind sharing some details on how you did that?


Sorry, this isn't my Frog or my work. I saw this photo in one Facebook g-shock group and shared it here with Frog fans |>


----------



## cbkihong

I received my GF-1000-1 two days ago. Not very big (more used to king) but it's with no doubt more massive than my triple crown frogman. The construction of the band also seems to have been improved somewhat. Even though I miss the atomic, it's definitely a decent piece still.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *66 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *221 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Work for Piowa.


























The GWF1000-BP


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *66 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *19 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *222 watches
*
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you Piowa. Really appreciated


----------



## D1cky986

Great addition Tom, Welcome to the "Ten Club"...!!!!

Rich.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Great addition Tom, Welcome to the "Ten Club"...!!!!
> 
> Rich.


Thank you very much Rich  Glad I could join the club  Great company all the way


----------



## EasternMikey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Work for Piowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GWF1000-BP


Couldn't be wrong owning 2 BPs, Tom. 
Huge congrats! Atomic is always appreciated. ^_^

 iPhone5S


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> Couldn't be wrong owning 2 BPs, Tom.
> Huge congrats! Atomic is always appreciated. ^_^
> 
>  iPhone5S


Thank you so much Mikey. Really appreciated. You're one of my all time G Shock and Froggy hero on our Forum. Without your valuable input & your exceptional collection I wouldn't have gone this far


----------



## Cobia

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Work for Piowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GWF1000-BP


Nice work Tom, looks slick mate, love the purple eye, 10 FROGS !!!! Have to start calling you the Frog king, you, Simonal and D1cky, the race is on now for number 11


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cobia said:


> Nice work Tom, looks slick mate, love the purple eye, 10 FROGS !!!! Have to start calling you the Frog king, you, Simonal and D1cky, the race is on now for number 11


Thank you Cobia  yeah it won't take too long until Froggy number 11 will follow as for all 3 of us the mission isn't accomplished yet. Will be fun


----------



## Djhyper66

love pacparts!!! Order came next day.


----------



## Slick6MT

Djhyper66 said:


> love pacparts!!! Order came next day.


What parts did you order? Looks great!


----------



## gripmaster

Djhyper66 said:


> love pacparts!!! Order came next day.


Cool new version!


----------



## Vade_R

Slick6MT said:


> What parts did you order? Looks great!


red rear bezel from gwf-1000BS

red straps from gwf-T1030A


----------



## Djhyper66

Vade_R said:


> red rear bezel from gwf-1000BS
> 
> red straps from gwf-T1030A


Pacparts has everything for decent prices!! Got everything next day cause there in cali!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more for me Piowa. GWF-1000G


----------



## kateygrrl

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One more for me Piowa. GWF-1000G


This puts you in the lead deepsea_dweller?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kateygrrl said:


> This puts you in the lead deepsea_dweller?


Just but not for long


----------



## Piowa

*Congrats, Deepsea !!!

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *66 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *223 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

Congrats Tom, I had a feeling the 1000G would be arriving soon...


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One more for me Piowa. GWF-1000G


Finally got your 1000G! Coincidentally I'm now wearing mine at work and it's also Froggy Friday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Congrats Tom, I had a feeling the 1000G would be arriving soon...


Nice one Rich. Really cool. Thanks  Yeah it was inevitable and a matter of time. Not as difficult as few other Froggy's but im extremely proud and happy that I got it NOS unworn. Its a beauty but you know that first hand


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Snoweagle said:


> Finally got your 1000G! Coincidentally I'm now wearing mine at work and it's also Froggy Friday!


Yeah it took awhile and soooo many of my other Froogy's arrived first as you can see in the picture above.. No real pattern here and I knew the 1000G will be around for quite some time No panic and no nailbiting ;-)


----------



## Sengyoku

Love that 1000G Tom! Super duper Congrats... I think you know this one has a special place for me because it's the one that gave me froggy fever, my first frog! 

So I think we all know what's next right?  2 of the most wanted, commanding the heftiest bounties, hiding away somewhere! It won't be easy but we're all behind you


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sengyoku said:


> Love that 1000G Tom! Super duper Congrats... I think you know this one has a special place for me because it's the one that gave me froggy fever, my first frog!
> 
> So I think we all know what's next right?  2 of the most wanted, commanding the heftiest bounties, hiding away somewhere! It won't be easy but we're all behind you


Thank you Chin. Yes that was your first Froggy I do remember. Awesome bling bling .

Well first I'm just sitting back, relax and take a huge sigh of relief and satisfaction, before I'm thinking of the next move but I can categorically role out the TM. Not for me and tbh it was never on my list. One single Frogman ( say for 200K HKD ~ 25K USD ) for the value of more than my entire 1000 series Froggy collection . Can't justify that to myself but yeah the MM first generation that would be quite something. Time will tell. Right now I'm more than satisfied  and its about time concentrating on other G's as I have a great incommg next week. Stay put


----------



## kateygrrl




----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *67 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *224 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah it took awhile and soooo many of my other Froogy's arrived first as you can see in the picture above.. No real pattern here and I knew the 1000G will be around for quite some time No panic and no nailbiting ;-)


That's to show that patience is a virtue! But great catch anyway! :-!


----------



## Cobia

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just but not for long


Nice one buddy, thats the nicest looking frog imo, great get mate, is that one staying in the stable?


----------



## 00110010000010011001

Is frogman gf/gwf 1000 will look good on your wrist 6.9 inches.
How do you think?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cobia said:


> Nice one buddy, thats the nicest looking frog imo, great get mate, is that one staying in the stable?


Thank you Cobia. Its really a great looking Frog as you said. Different. Really lots of Bling Bling. Will do some comparison shots with my other Froggy's next week. Love it . Worthwhile the wait and definitely a keeper.


----------



## Piowa

00110010000010011001 said:


> Is frogman gf/gwf 1000 will look good on your wrist 6.9 inches.
> How do you think?


6.5 inches:















7.1 inches:








7.5 inches:








(pictures from WUS)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chypmun77

Hi guys, stumbled upon this thread and i am quite new here.i see some familiar names from another forum though.

Wow Piowa you are really a master of stats... i have a gwf-1000, gwf-1000nv and a gwf-1000rd. Out of unexplained impulse, no idea why i sold away my 1000bs. A decision i regret till now everytime i see a GWF.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kateygrrl said:


>


Cool shot. Enjoy


----------



## kateygrrl

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shot. Enjoy


Thanks Deepsea_dweller!! It's no gallery like yours, but one can aspire


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kateygrrl said:


> Thanks Deepsea_dweller!! It's no gallery like yours, but one can aspire


I'm very happy when I can inspire you guys  Without my fellow Froggy lovers on this forum I would not have gone that far. Its like a circle. Now its my turn inspiring others and sometimes later it will be you  The Frogman legendary will live forever


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *68 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *23 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *20 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *17 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watch *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *227 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Chypmun77

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## raze

GF-1000-1 to add to the group


----------



## liwang22

I can add myself now:


----------



## Ottovonn

liwang22 said:


> I can add myself now:


Looks like a good fit on the wrist!


----------



## E_G_Y

my mini collection!

please don't mind the 8250 frogs


----------



## Simonal

E_G_Y said:


> View attachment 1603293
> my mini collection!
> 
> please don't mind the 8250 frogs


Congratulations nice collection but why two NV's ?

Sent from my...


----------



## raze

Kindly add my GF-1000-NV to the group.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raze said:


> Kindly add my GF-1000-NV to the group.


Excellent addition. Congrats & Enjoy


----------



## raze

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent addition. Congrats & Enjoy


Many thanks Tom!


----------



## Starfish

THis already counted, but I yet post picture during that time, so I post it now  , 2mths+ old on my wrist


----------



## rk224

nothing special, happy to join the club ^_^


----------



## Snoweagle

rk224 said:


> View attachment 1610358
> 
> 
> nothing special, happy to join the club ^_^


Welcome to the G-Shock forum and also to the world of Frogs!


----------



## Ottovonn

Reporting in!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rk224 said:


> View attachment 1610358
> 
> 
> nothing special, happy to join the club ^_^


Any Frog is very special   Congrats and enjoy. Lot to do for Piowa.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ottovonn said:


> Reporting in!
> 
> View attachment 1611069


Once again welcome to the Club Otto! Teriffic choice and Froggy Friday is just around the corner. Great timimg. Enjoy


----------



## brvheart

This will be my next Frogman in the collection. It reminds me of Spiderman colors to which I am a huge fan.



raze said:


> Kindly add my GF-1000-NV to the group.


----------



## Simonal

brvheart said:


> This will be my next Frogman in the collection. It reminds me of Spiderman colors to which I am a huge fan.


And you can free it of stickers right away ...lol

Sent from my...


----------



## Ottovonn

brvheart said:


> This will be my next Frogman in the collection. It reminds me of Spiderman colors to which I am a huge fan.


I think someone did a spider-man Frog mod a while back. Used a combination of red resin from a red Frog with the standard Navy resin. It looked really cool.


----------



## brvheart

Simonal said:


> And you can free it of stickers right away ...lol
> 
> Sent from my...


for sure - just de-stickered the Frog - feels naked and weird...


Ottovonn said:


> I think someone did a spider-man Frog mod a while back. Used a combination of red resin from a red Frog with the standard Navy resin. It looked really cool.


Seriously??? I am off to search for that!!!!


----------



## chypmun77

Two more to my colllection

Gwf 1000g and gwf 1000bp.


----------



## garehaan

check!


----------



## Numpsy

Frog ho 






























Really nice watch - feels weight and well built, but it still comfortable to wear


----------



## Simonal

Congratulations guys and welcome to Frog ownership all this Frog spawn around must be very fertile.....

No really great showing really impressive seeing so many join the gang is great.....

Although Numpsy you need to removed that plastic at the back so you can really enjoy the quality more....

Enjoy guys and well done.



Sent from my...


----------



## Ottovonn

Numpsy said:


> Frog ho
> 
> View attachment 1613583
> 
> View attachment 1613585
> 
> View attachment 1613586
> 
> View attachment 1613587
> 
> 
> Really nice watch - feels weight and well built, but it still comfortable to wear


Congrats! I'm glad you managed to pick up a Frog after all, especially after dealing with the likes of that Nigel fella. I'm also impressed with the Frog's build quality and feel. It's one of those watches that can't be fully appreciated without having it on the wrist. The metal ring that peeks out under the resin seems to shift from black to silver, depending on the light conditions. These visual nuances are difficult to capture in photos, but are truly impressive in person.


----------



## Numpsy

Simonal said:


> Although Numpsy you need to removed that plastic at the back so you can really enjoy the quality more....


I shall remember to do that in preparation for froggy Friday


----------



## brvheart

Simonal said:


> Although Numpsy you need to removed that plastic at the back so you can really enjoy the quality more....
> 
> Sent from my...


DOH!!! This is true! The DLC is gorgeous!!


----------



## garehaan

@Numpsy?

I see that your battery meter is on medium... Is that because of the real nasty dark English summer? Or because of notorious button pressing and backlight usage?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

chypmun77 said:


> Two more to my colllection
> 
> Gwf 1000g and gwf 1000bp.


Awesome


----------



## Numpsy

garehaan said:


> @Numpsy?
> 
> I see that your battery meter is on medium... Is that because of the real nasty dark English summer? Or because of notorious button pressing and backlight usage?


It was a bit low when I got it (been sitting in a box for some time I guess), and then I played with it a bit 
A day out should help a bit, though it is rather cloudy at the moment :-(


----------



## Simonal

Numpsy said:


> It was a bit low when I got it (been sitting in a box for some time I guess), and then I played with it a bit
> A day out should help a bit, though it is rather cloudy at the moment :-(


From experience they can take a while to return to High level my B was on Low when I got mine it took a while of sunlight, light through the window and under a spot light at home (make sure that you do not place it too close tot the light otherwise you could damage your watch as some others have) before it returned to High level .

It can take a while so just be patient.

Sent from my...


----------



## Numpsy

Yup, went through this with my Kings 

Fingers crossed we get some more sun before next summer ;-)


----------



## freakazoidz

Too big for my wrist but i'm starting to like it!


----------



## Simonal

Numpsy said:


> Yup, went through this with my Kings
> 
> Fingers crossed we get some more sun before next summer ;-)


Or a good light source inside which helps top things up when the sun is not around....just not too close....!

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *73 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *3 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *243 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rbateson

Put me down for a GWF1000 1DR !!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *74 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *3 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *244 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## erikm82

Hi everybody,

My 1st GWF1000 with lil mod...

Cheers...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *75 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *3 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *245 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

erikm82 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> My 1st GWF1000 with lil mod...
> 
> Cheers...


Congratulations and welcome to Frog ownership...

Sent from my...


----------



## dhodesign

Good day! Sharing my poorman's LY. Another addition to my pond. 
Navy Frogman dressed-up.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *75 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *4 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *246 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

dhodesign said:


> Good day! Sharing my poorman's LY. Another addition to my pond.
> Navy Frogman dressed-up.
> 
> View attachment 1631754


Looks cool  Neatly done!


----------



## dhodesign

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looks cool  Neatly done!


Thanks Deepsea_dweller  I've seen it somewhere before from someone.


----------



## liwang22

Excuse the G-Shock Frogman newbie question, but I'm assuming these mods are resin cover swaps. Where do you guys get your spare resins from? I've seen some on eBay but not sure if they are solid sellers. I like the one with the red Frogman lettering.


----------



## D1cky986

liwang22 said:


> Excuse the G-Shock Frogman newbie question, but I'm assuming these mods are resin cover swaps. Where do you guys get your spare resins from? I've seen some on eBay but not sure if they are solid sellers. I like the one with the red Frogman lettering.


Usually Pacparts or Tiktox , ebay prices are normally sky high, for the coloured versions.


----------



## liwang22

D1cky986 said:


> Usually Pacparts or Tiktox , ebay prices are normally sky high, for the coloured versions.


Thanks for the quick response. I figured. Pacparts site is a little weird, but not too hard to decipher in the end.


----------



## iJeff

dhodesign said:


> Good day! Sharing my poorman's LY. Another addition to my pond.
> Navy Frogman dressed-up.
> 
> View attachment 1631754


Here's the twin Navy Frog in yellow diving suit


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *75 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*
GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *4 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *247 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint

This doesn't add to my count as it is just a mod of the one I previously posted, but I figured I should add it to this thread. It is upgraded to atomic as well. As far as I know it is the first of its kind.


----------



## Djhyper66

Yellow band, yellow bezel, 2 gold screws, and grey back cover. 
pacparts.com order took 2 months to get. But now my navy frogman, I can dress it up all yellow, all blue, red/blue combo, red/black combo. Pacparts.com ship next day for cali people!!


----------



## Pachoe

My first 1000 Frog; It had to be Blue;










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *75 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *248 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> My first 1000 Frog; It had to be Blue;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Trademark Pachoe  Congrats once again. Fine Froggy. Enjoy


----------



## Phantasm

Here's mine on my wrist. I kept getting worried it would be too big and not be comfortable. While it is a big watch the way it fits is great for me personally.

Very happy I don't regret it and am actually enjoying it! Everyone should try one and not be afraid - I heard they are easy to sell if you don't like it.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *76 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *249 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
8 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G-ShockVintageLover

hi om erik 
salam dari Snipsnap KedaiPrint



erikm82 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> My 1st GWF1000 with lil mod...
> 
> Cheers...


----------



## Vade_R

I added a GF-1000 for the purpose of doing a similar mod to the one knives did, got the bezel, straps and screws done, incoming is the atomic module, black buttons, black side decorative screws and polarization film.

so Piowa +1 (9 total)


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *76 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *250 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> I added a GF-1000 for the purpose of doing a similar mod to the one knives did, got the bezel, straps and screws done, incoming is the atomic module, black buttons, black side decorative screws and polarization film.
> 
> so Piowa +1 (9 total)


Great Will  Enjoy


----------



## Vade_R

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Will  Enjoy


thank you Tom, i will...... and btw you are still the king of the 1000frog

cheers


----------



## Skeptical

GWF-1000-1 for me


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *77 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s)
*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *251 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Just joined the club today. 
Woohoo! GF-1000BP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SHOCKbug34 said:


> Just joined the club today.
> Woohoo! GF-1000BP


Here we go  Awesome addition. A damn cool looking Froggy and I'm afraid to say but you're doomed;-) No holding back  Btw It was my first 1000s Frogman


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *77 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *252 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here we go  Awesome addition. A damn cool looking Froggy and I'm afraid to say but you're doomed;-) No holding back  Btw It was my first 1000s Frogman


No don't say that! One frog for each generation is enough. *searches ebay*


----------



## Shaggy2002

Loving this Frogman. It's the GWF-1000. Stilling learning all the bells and whistle.


----------



## Simonal

SHOCKbug34 said:


> No don't say that! One frog for each generation is enough. *searches ebay*


Tom is right it was his first now. You need to get another 10...!

Congratulations again beautiful frog.

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *78 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *253 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Cheers Simonal!


----------



## hishammsm

For some reason i forgot to add my GF-1000 to the count since i got it,
couple of weeks old pic,


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *78 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *23 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *254 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Gripmaster, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Count Piowa, when you have a minute, please add my new GWF-1000 1 to the list... Much obliged!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *79 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *23 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *20 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *255 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Gripmaster
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phantasm

Please Piowa - put me on the list for 2 GWF-1000-1JF. I now have one in standard black and one with Men in Navy resin installed. It is bright blue now which is a very exciting color. I think it looks fabulous and it is fun.

The real Men in Navy has the beautiful red eye and other nice detail. But the silver eye is still beautiful to me. I will it enjoy it for many years along with my black Frog.


----------



## Crater

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1960186
> 
> 
> Count Piowa, when you have a minute, please add my new GWF-1000 1 to the list... Much obliged!


Nice  Seems like Japan will end up very expensive for you :-d |>

Your GF-1000 at home won't mind new sheriff in town?


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> Nice  Seems like Japan will end up very expensive for you :-d |>
> 
> Your GF-1000 at home won't mind new sheriff in town?


Expensive! You have no idea!!
No the one at home is now chameleoned into 1030 Ti shell so these two will get along just fine...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *79 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *23 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *21 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *256 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Gripmaster
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Count me in with my first ever frogman. It was 1 of 3 recent purchases from Japan, the other two being an MTG S1000, and a GW500. I now see what the hype is about with the frogs, what a solid piece. But curse this website for making my wallet hurt.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *80 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *23 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *21 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *14** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *257 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Gripmaster
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cbrbamby09 said:


> Count me in with my first ever frogman. It was 1 of 3 recent purchases from Japan, the other two being an MTG S1000, and a GW500. I now see what the hype is about with the frogs, what a solid piece. But curse this website for making my wallet hurt.


Congrats & welcome to the club. Surely more to come


----------



## carrot

A GWF-1000-1 messed about a bit with parts from other models...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

found this stray shot in amongst photos from a shoot. frog crashing a tea party.... look! a black tea frog! /dadjoke *cough*










piowa - i think you need a poorman category for modded frogs


----------



## chypmun77

The family portrait...










Welcoming 1000bs and 1000b...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *80 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *21 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *260 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey, Chypmun77 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ticktocktime

Piowa pls sign me up for a GF-1000 NV thanks. 
Finally get to join the ranks!


----------



## Ottovonn

ticktocktime said:


> Piowa pls sign me up for a GF-1000 NV thanks.
> Finally get to join the ranks!


Fits well on your wrist. Not much tail overhang. (Mine has excess strap overhang on my wrist, haha).


----------



## ticktocktime

Ottovonn said:


> Fits well on your wrist. Not much tail overhang. (Mine has excess strap overhang on my wrist, haha).


Thanks Otto! I was worried after researching that it would be too large or fit wrong. But hey looks like I benefit from a flat wrist haha


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Ticktock *

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *80 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *21 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *261 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey, Chypmun77 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pp764

.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *21 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *262 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey, Chypmun77 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster
4 Frogs - JonL, Sengyoku, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sengyoku

I need to get around some more of The Count's counting threads... but for now I'm pleased to be an owner of a GWF-1000NV, a bday present from my missus 



















And yes...slightly modded, I couldn't help it! I think it looks great with the red back 










That's my personal tally at five 1000 series frogs!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sengyoku said:


> I need to get around some more of The Count's counting threads... but for now I'm pleased to be an owner of a GWF-1000NV, a bday present from my missus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes...slightly modded, I couldn't help it! I think it looks great with the red back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my personal tally at five 1000 series frogs!


Excellent Chin. Great score and big thank you to missus


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *263 watches
*
11 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey, Chypmun77 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chypmun77

Oh my... my patience has paid off. . Without breaking my bank account... gentlemen... the gwf-t1030A


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hi Piowa ...member @cedric got a T1030A too. 8 in total until today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome chypmun77! Welcome to the club. Anything below 4500USD or so ( New old stock, unworn ) will be good price! Enjoy the beauty. Well done


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *265 watches
*
12 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
8 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chypmun77

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome chypmun77! Welcome to the club. Anything below 4500USD or so ( New old stock, unworn ) will be good price! Enjoy the beauty. Well done


Thank you sir, this is my first Ti piece, and i have to really say i am amazed how light it is compared to the usual GWFs. Yes , it is a N.O.S. ! Definitely am a happy camper !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

chypmun77 said:


> Thank you sir, this is my first Ti piece, and i have to really say i am amazed how light it is compared to the usual GWFs. Yes , it is a N.O.S. ! Definitely am a happy camper !


Yeah its another league and harder and harder to get. Lucky you Weight comparison normal GWF 115g to 85.10g I think. Now the hunt is on  Enou


----------



## chypmun77

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah its another league and harder and harder to get. Lucky you Weight comparison normal GWF 115g to 85.10g I think. Now the hunt is on  Enou


They made it light so you can still keep it with the hole it burns in your pocket.


----------



## kevinbillr

Just wanna share my first frog. Sorry if it isn't GF/GWF 1000.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevinbillr said:


> Just wanna share my first frog. Sorry if it isn't GF/GWF 1000.
> 
> View attachment 2256170
> 
> View attachment 2256178
> 
> View attachment 2256186


You might post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1058528

Congrats. Very nice Stussy Frogman. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Josephjamesong

Festive greeting, my first Frogman.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Huge congrats. Looks great and fabulous shot. You‘re already in the festive mood. Very nice


----------



## Josephjamesong

Festive greetings.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Josephjamesong said:


> Festive greetings.
> View attachment 2307210


Perfect time zone. You might catch the right date this time  ;-) and post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1325594


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *266 watches
*
12 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
8 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Piowa said:


> *GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)
> 
> *GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)
> 
> *GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)
> 
> *GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)
> 
> *GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)
> 
> *GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
> 
> *GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
> *
> GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)
> 
> *GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)
> 
> *GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric)
> 
> *GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)
> 
> *GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)
> 
> *GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
> *
> GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)
> 
> *GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*
> 
> *Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *266 watches
> *
> 12 Frogs - Deepsea_Dweller
> 10 Frogs - Simonal, D1cky986
> 9 Frogs - Vade_R
> 8 Frogs - Chypmun77
> 7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey
> 5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
> 4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069
> 3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts
> 
> Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Hi Piowa which is Deepsea's 12 Frog I don't see it on the list .......?

Sent from my...


----------



## Simonal

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *266 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
8 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa

Just to correct the count ......


----------



## gripmaster

Simon, you realize that updating the Frog count obliges you to show a picture. in fact - many pictures!!! In fact it would be great if we had all the frog owners in the count do a groupshot of all their frogs that were counted!! Would be the most amazing frog invasion ever!


----------



## D1cky986

gripmaster said:


> Simon, you realize that updating the Frog count obliges you to show a picture. in fact - many pictures!!! In fact it would be great if we had all the frog owners in the count do a groupshot of all their frogs that were counted!! Would be the most amazing frog invasion ever!


Great idea, watch this space....!!!!!


----------



## Simonal

So a few of you know I have been after this Grail for a while. Finally managed to snag a NOS one at at a reasonable price.....

So I add to my collection my new T1030a....

































All the 1000 series 30th anniversary Frogs 









And great idea GM here you go with the today's date and time and synched, if atomic too although just noticed MM slipped to medium that will not do lol humm time for some intensive light therapy....lol










Have a great day.

Sent from my...


----------



## D1cky986

Well done Simon, awesome collection...!!!!!!


----------



## D1cky986

Joining the Frogathon......


----------



## Simonal

Beautiful Rich really beautiful 


Sent from my...


----------



## gripmaster

Awesome!!! or since it's the brits leading the way... splendid, jolly good! great spirit, lads! Jolly good chaps. remarkable... is it not?


----------



## Piowa

*Congrats, Simonal !!!
Thanks for picture, D1cky987 !!!

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *267 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R
8 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Piowa said:


> *Congrats, Simonal !!!
> Thanks for picture, D1cky987 !!!
> 
> Cheers, Piowa*


*

Thanks Piowa much appreciated.

Sent from my...*


----------



## Simonal

chypmun77 said:


> The family portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming 1000bs and 1000b...


Loverly display and congratulations on the new T1030a it really is a magnificent piece

Sent from my...


----------



## chypmun77

Simonal said:


> Loverly display and congratulations on the new T1030a it really is a magnificent piece
> 
> Sent from my...


Thanks Simonal! The MMJ is one of my grails.. I have a new tenant moving in tomorrow... and it's bringing some lightning along..


----------



## Simonal

chypmun77 said:


> Thanks Simonal! The MMJ is one of my grails.. I have a new tenant moving in tomorrow... and it's bringing some lightning along..


Excellent so they can get some more light on these beautiful pieces

Sent from my...


----------



## gripmaster

Simonal said:


> Excellent so they can get some more light on these beautiful pieces
> 
> Sent from my...


heeh I am not sure thats the kind of "lightning" he was talking about but let's see..... we can have a lightning celebration as a welcome party!


----------



## Simonal

gripmaster said:


> heeh I am not sure thats the kind of "lightning" he was talking about but let's see..... we can have a lightning celebration as a welcome party!


Yes just got another glass box and required lighting

Sent from my...


----------



## gripmaster

Simonal said:


> Yes just got another glass box and required lighting
> 
> Sent from my...


LOL and I got the same one today! Now who builds and fills it first?????


----------



## chypmun77

Simonal said:


> Excellent so they can get some more light on these beautiful pieces
> 
> Sent from my...


Hahah... I meant Lightning... not lighting...

And yes, the new tenant is here already..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

chypmun77 said:


> Hahah... I meant Lightning... not lighting...
> 
> And yes, the new tenant is here already..


Excellent chypmun77. Very nice indeed


----------



## Simonal

chypmun77 said:


> Hahah... I meant Lightning... not lighting...
> 
> And yes, the new tenant is here already..


Lol yes I see now congratulations

Sent from my...


----------



## gripmaster

chypmun77 said:


> Hahah... I meant Lightning... not lighting...
> 
> And yes, the new tenant is here already..


I knew it! Why didnt I place a bet??
More pictures!!! What number is it??
And bravo on getting one of the best of all G-Shocks!


----------



## Piowa

*Congrats, Chypmun77

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *268 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chypmun77

gripmaster said:


> I knew it! Why didnt I place a bet??
> More pictures!!! What number is it??
> And bravo on getting one of the best of all G-Shocks!


Haha.. yes sir your intuition was spot on !

I haven't got time to take more pics of it as I rushed home from work during lunch time when my mum called earlier that a package has arrived.. (yes traits of a gshockholic). Will do so later!. #220/333 sir

Thanks grip master and piowa !


----------



## chypmun77

New tenant settling down quite nicely..


----------



## Simonal

chypmun77 said:


> New tenant settling down quite nicely..


Yes I got a new tenant and it pushed every one else around lol

Sent from my...


----------



## chypmun77

Simonal said:


> Yes I got a new tenant and it pushed every one else around lol
> 
> Sent from my...


Hahah because these two new comers paid huge rent so everyone else gotta make space haha..


----------



## Simonal

chypmun77 said:


> Hahah because these two new comers paid huge rent so everyone else gotta make space haha..


Yes and they have such big luggage to accommodate too....lol

I had to get an extension completed too....lol








Sent from my...


----------



## chypmun77

Simonal said:


> Yes and they have such big luggage to accommodate too....lol
> 
> Sent from my...


Yeah designer trunk cases with monograms on it.. show off !!


----------



## jabber786

chypmun77 said:


> New tenant settling down quite nicely..


Very nice collection, so many diffrent Frogman models. Which is the one on far left, I really like the red letters on it?


----------



## chypmun77

Simonal said:


> Yes and they have such big luggage to accommodate too....lol
> 
> I had to get an extension completed too....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my...


Simonal pls share with me your address... I'll ask santa to pick up the MMJ for me. Thankews


----------



## chypmun77

jabber786 said:


> Very nice collection, so many diffrent Frogman models. Which is the one on far left, I really like the red letters on it?


Thanks jabber ! That's the gwf-1000bs ...quite a favourite and has become a rare piece now. It also has a much more expensive and elusive brother.. the gwf-t1000bs


----------



## Simonal

chypmun77 said:


> Simonal pls share with me your address... I'll ask santa to pick up the MMJ for me. Thankews


Number 1, Magic Box Drive, Favourite Town, Earth, zip code 88844462933013739024492948393993848393....9939384848472929383011

There you go helpful?

Sent from my...


----------



## D1cky986

Great pickup Chypmun, I really need to get a display cabinet sorted for mine...!!!!!

Rich...


----------



## Simonal

D1cky986 said:


> Great pickup Chypmun, I really need to get a display cabinet sorted for mine...!!!!!
> 
> Rich...


Yes Rich you do your amazing collection deserves one I think Santa should go to Ikea ......

Sent from my...


----------



## chypmun77

Simonal said:


> Number 1, Magic Box Drive, Favourite Town, Earth, zip code 88844462933013739024492948393993848393....9939384848472929383011
> 
> There you go helpful?
> 
> Sent from my...


Nothing Google can't find !


----------



## Simonal

chypmun77 said:


> Nothing Google can't find !


True

Sent from my...


----------



## chypmun77

D1cky986 said:


> Great pickup Chypmun, I really need to get a display cabinet sorted for mine...!!!!!
> 
> Rich...


You should Rich, both me and Simonal is using the same cabinet from Ikea !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

chypmun77 said:


> Thanks jabber ! That's the gwf-1000bs ...quite a favourite and has become a rare piece now. It also has a much more expensive and elusive brother.. the gwf-t1000bs


Here ya go


----------



## Knives and Lint

I forgot to add my latest two (both built from parts) to this thread.

The first, is a reversed display GWF1000BS, though it usually wears RD resin



The next is a GWF1000G "dawn black" tribute with the module from a T1030



This brings my total up to 3


----------



## jabber786

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here ya go


Do you have anymore more photos of the T1000BS?


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *270 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jabber786 said:


> Do you have anymore more photos of the T1000BS?


Yeah plenty. Tomorow more  Its very late here


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> I forgot to add my latest two (both built from parts) to this thread.
> 
> The first, is a reversed display GWF1000BS, though it usually wears RD resin
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a GWF1000G "dawn black" tribute with the module from a T1030
> 
> 
> 
> This brings my total up to 3


Wonderful Scott. Just an incredible good job and super shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jabber786 said:


> Do you have anymore more photos of the T1000BS?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1339450

Just for you. Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

chypmun77 said:


> Thanks jabber ! That's the gwf-1000bs ...quite a favourite and has become a rare piece now. It also has a much more expensive and elusive brother.. the gwf-t1000bs


You should get the real deal or nothing chymun77. With such a great Frogman collection you have, there's absolutely no place for a Replica Ruby Frogman whatsoever. You gotta be patient and you need some luck; having the green doesn't mean necessarily that you can get it. Good luck to you. I really mean it!


----------



## chypmun77

Deepsea_dweller said:


> You should get the real deal or nothing chymun77. With such a great Frogman collection you have, there's absolutely no place for a Replica Ruby Frogman whatsoever. You gotta be patient and you need some luck; having the green doesn't mean necessarily that you can get it. Good luck to you. I really mean it!


Thanks for the encouragement Tom... I am still hopeful that is why I still haven't ordered the center case from pacparts yet.. I did come across a few pcs but the price is just exorbitant, even for a person like me who usually doesn't mind paying a bit more as long as I get the watch.


----------



## Chrisek

Piowa, I don't think I ever reported my 2nd 1000. Men in Navy.










And Simonal, d1cky, and Deepsea. Truly amazing frog collections!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

chypmun77 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Tom... I am still hopeful that is why I still haven't ordered the center case from pacparts yet.. I did come across a few pcs but the price is just exorbitant, even for a person like me who usually doesn't mind paying a bit more as long as I get the watch.


You can make it  I m very sure. Patience is the key, but there's no bargain space or any waiting for a great deal unlike with other Froggy I'm afraid. At least not right now. For this one you gotta dig deep NOS, but its worthwhile IMHO  Mind its still far below the TM and the ultimate Masternind MM1 first edition .


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Piowa, I don't think I ever reported my 2nd 1000. Men in Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Simonal, d1cky, and Deepsea. Truly amazing frog collections!!


Huge congrats Chris. Awesome  but you have it for some time ? Yes?


----------



## Piowa

*Congrats, Chrisek.

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *271 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jabber786

Deepsea_dweller said:


> WRUW. Wednesday 17 December 2014
> 
> Just for you. Cheers


Thank you for posting, I have looked in that thread and it looks very good.


----------



## Raff_christ

GF1000NV with little mods








GF1000NV amd GWF1000BS










GF1000BP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *81 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *22 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *274 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Raff_christ

GF1000BP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roro27

hi guys i have a gwf-t1030E-9 tag for sell if somebody is interested pm me! thanks


----------



## Yto1312

Finally a standard froggie

















Cheers all


----------



## Simonal

Yto1312 said:


> Finally a standard froggie
> 
> Cheers all


Congratulations on your second Frog looks great.

Sent from my...


----------



## Yto1312

Simonal said:


> Congratulations on your second Frog looks great.
> 
> Sent from my...


thx simonal...
going crazy with gwf


----------



## Simonal

Yto1312 said:


> thx simonal...
> going crazy with gwf


Lol yes that is the problem Frogs are so hugely addictive.

But you are off to a great start.....I keep urging people to get the NV especially based on the way the previous versions have gone crazy pretty sure this one will follow that path too.

Sent from my...


----------



## Yto1312

Simonal said:


> Lol yes that is the problem Frogs are so hugely addictive.
> 
> But you are off to a great start.....I keep urging people to get the NV especially based on the way the previous versions have gone crazy pretty sure this one will follow that path too.
> 
> Sent from my...


hahahaha so true...

really wish there's a new GWF series launch this year
Fingers crossed...


----------



## Simonal

Yto1312 said:


> hahahaha so true...
> 
> really wish there's a new GWF series launch this year
> Fingers crossed...


Yes well that would he great we had NV last year hopefully something else this year too.

Sent from my...


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

2 Frogmans for the last 6 days.


----------



## Yto1312

Simonal said:


> Yes well that would he great we had NV last year hopefully something else this year too.
> 
> Sent from my...


something like an orange gwf would be cool...


----------



## Simonal

Yto1312 said:


> something like an orange gwf would be cool...


That would be an interesting idea we have had Red or Burning Red....









So why not orange

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *83 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R,  Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *278 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Kind understand what all this fuss around Frogman is all about. Great looking watch.


----------



## Simonal

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Kind understand what all this fuss around Frogman is all about. Great looking watch.


Yes it took me a while too but think they are just awesome are these new to you FJay??

Sent from my...


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Simonal said:


> Yes it took me a while too but think they are just awesome are these new to you FJay??
> 
> Sent from my...


Never own or even hold it up until 7 days ago. Went and got 2. It is difficult to stop.


----------



## Simonal

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Never own or even hold it up until 7 days ago. Went and got 2. It is difficult to stop.


Congratulations FJay

Excellent glad to hear it is still that addictive and I totally agree it is difficult to stop.

Recommendation is that you try and get an NV it is the newest of the ltd series models and a really loverly piece.

Sent from my...


----------



## nitro943

Why are the NV and LTD frogs recommended over the GF? Any real brief summary? FJ looks good buddy!!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Simonal said:


> Congratulations FJay
> 
> Excellent glad to hear it is still that addictive and I totally agree it is difficult to stop.
> 
> Recommendation is that you try and get an NV it is the newest of the ltd series models and a really loverly piece.
> 
> Sent from my...


 Cannot agreed more. It is on do list. 
But as of today I have some blue G-Schock that keep me happy happy happy.


----------



## Simonal

nitro943 said:


> Why are the NV and LTD frogs recommended over the GF? Any real brief summary? FJ looks good buddy!!


Hi Nitro

It is not that they are recommended it is just that they are getting more difficult to get.

The GF and GWF standard models are still in production and although maybe less easy to get mainly because of their cost they are still being produced.

The LTD series , by this I mean the watch is produced for a limited time period such as a year, like the NV which I think is out of production. This also covers watches like the BS, G, B, BP and RD these models are not ltd by numbers but really by production dates.

There are also the LTD production models such as the three Titanium Frogs the T1000BS Ruby limited to 200 units , T1030A Rising Red limited to 300 units, T1030E Lightning Yellow limited to 333 units also there are the steel MasterMind collaborations the MM1, the first series limited to 200 units and the second series MM2, the 30th anniversary model limited to 300 units and finally the GWF-1000TM the takashi Murakami limited to 300 units.

The NV is the latest limited series Frog in the 1000 model to be released so it is a little more available at reasonable prices hence the recommendation, that if you are in the market for one try and get one earlier rather than later as they may follow the pricing trend that has been set by the other models.

The std GF/GWF are fantastic models and well worth adding to any collection and definitely recommended for anyone. Just the NV is I think getting rarer and if you like it and want one now would be better than later.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

Sent from my...


----------



## Yto1312

Well said simonal...


----------



## nitro943

Simonal thank you very much. Helps a bunch! I did see a GWF-1000-1CR also not sure what that was.


----------



## Jaunz1971

Just got my first Frog last week. Great piece!!!


----------



## Simonal

nitro943 said:


> Simonal thank you very much. Helps a bunch! I did see a GWF-1000-1CR also not sure what that was.


Welcome.

So a code from Japan would be GWF-1000-1JR
The code translates like this

G
W(normally means atomic I.e. Radio controlled and in a reception area synched to the atomic clock)
F-
1000 - is the series
1 is the colour code
JR is the regional code where it was originally sold in this case Japan.

There are also non-Atomics which are GF's

Hope this sheds a little more light on things so you know what you are buying.

Ps generally there is no difference in spec between markets although this does hold true for all G shock models.



Jaunz1971 said:


> Just got my first Frog last week. Great piece!!!


Congratulations Januz glad you like it.

Sent from my...


----------



## Yto1312

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *83 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... 9* watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *279 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nitro943

very nice! thanks again!!


----------



## Snoweagle

Think the GWF means G - G-Shock, W - Waveceptor and F - Frogman.


----------



## Simonal

Snoweagle said:


> Think the GWF means G - G-Shock, W - Waveceptor and F - Frogman.


That should do it thanks Snoweagle.

Sent from my...


----------



## Snoweagle

Simonal said:


> That should do it thanks Snoweagle.
> 
> Sent from my...


Welcome Simonal, happy to contribute!


----------



## Dlbernau

Makes the gw200 seem dainty 😋


----------



## Simonal

Dlbernau said:


> Makes the gw200 seem dainty


Very true

Sent from my...


----------



## Yto1312

Latte froggie


----------



## nitro943

great work guys...I have got to slow down. Im on a Frog rush and want a bunch... First one on the way.....Only other watch that got me this excited was the Rangeman....and I still love that setup. wish me luck


----------



## Simonal

nitro943 said:


> great work guys...I have got to slow down. Im on a Frog rush and want a bunch... First one on the way.....Only other watch that got me this excited was the Rangeman....and I still love that setup. wish me luck


Good luck with the Froggie hunt and purchase.

Sent from my...


----------



## gators

I love the Frogman series. This one is my favorite.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *83 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *280 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tsip85

My most recent pickup for your count, Piowa. GWF1000G


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Tsip !!!*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *83 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *281 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Tsip85 said:


> My most recent pickup for your count, Piowa. GWF1000G
> 
> View attachment 2594570


Very nice indeed. Huge congrats. Super Froggy


----------



## Tsip85

Thanks. Found it on Craig's List if you can believe it. Damn near stole it.


----------



## nitro943

In! Big thanks to FJay on this watch. He went out of his way to put this mod together for me and shipping was perfect again! FJay is an easy guy to deal with...thanks again buddy!


----------



## Yto1312

Hi,

anyone can compare the size differences between gwf and the gf8250 froggies?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

nitro943 said:


> In! Big thanks to FJay on this watch. He went out of his way to put this mod together for me and shipping was perfect again! FJay is an easy guy to deal with...thanks again buddy!


 Yes, it is in fact looks amazing! Thank you and enjoy the little Froggy.


----------



## Kev0417

[


----------



## Kev0417

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Kind understand what all this fuss around Frogman is all about. Great looking watch.
> View attachment 2534634
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534610


Definitely digging this mod, like the subtleness of it with the red bezel piece highlighting the red on the face of the watch nicely. Might have to look into this one myself.

My Frog says Hi!


----------



## nitro943

Yo Piowa....


----------



## Simonal

He will be along soon our Count of the Counts


Sent from my...


----------



## maique

Very late to the party, but here's a shot of my Frogman, just after I bought it. Found it last year sitting on a shop in Saigon, on my birthday. Had to get it. Didn't get much wrist time this last year, so I'm considering it for a month long trip to Thailand in a couple of days.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *83 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *26 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *282 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

maique said:


> Very late to the party, but here's a shot of my Frogman, just after I bought it. Found it last year sitting on a shop in Saigon, on my birthday. Had to get it. Didn't get much wrist time this last year, so I'm considering it for a month long trip to Thailand in a couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 2614090


Congratulations nice pickup seems like you had to do it on your birthday too. That was my first Frog model too.

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *83 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *283 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986
9 Frogs - Vade_R, Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yto13

Capt america










Cheers,
Yto1312


----------



## maique

Simonal said:


> Congratulations nice pickup seems like you had to do it on your birthday too. That was my first Frog model too.
> 
> Sent from my...


I hadn't even considered buying a watch there, but I've yet to see one for sale in my own country, and it was my birthday! I figured it must be karma, and pulled the plug (after getting the ok sign from theLovelyWife of course).


----------



## Simonal

maique said:


> I hadn't even considered buying a watch there, but I've yet to see one for sale in my own country, and it was my birthday! I figured it must be karma, and pulled the plug (after getting the ok sign from theLovelyWife of course).


Certainly seems like a karmic connection to this watch.

Sent from my...


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Got new skins yesterday. Karmic connection? Indeed!


----------



## Vade_R

Piowa, please add one more to the frog pond (+1) total of 10

right behind the frog masters Simon and Tom

GWF1000B


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *83 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *284 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nitro943

Vade_R said:


> Piowa, please add one more to the frog pond (+1) total of 10
> 
> right behind the frog masters Simon and Tom
> 
> GWF1000B


that is one sharp frog!! wow


----------



## Josephjamesong

Happy sharing


----------



## Piowa

Joseph, what an amazing Frogman. GF-1000RF (Rasta) or GF-1000RB (Rainbow).


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ottovonn

Josephjamesong said:


> Happy sharing


Not a fan of rainbow themes, but I have to admit that is really cool. I'd wear it.


----------



## Josephjamesong

Custom by a bro from Singapore.


----------



## ssjuwita

Good Day Frog enthusiasts,


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *84 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*
GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *285 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller
10 Frogs - D1cky986, Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## entropy96

0 for the Murakami.

That thing is expensive as hell now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

entropy96 said:


> 0 for the Murakami.
> 
> That thing is expensive as hell now.


Not only the Murakami is expensive as hell Mastermind 1, Ruby Frogman no freebies whatsoever.


----------



## entropy96

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Not only the Murakami is expensive as hell Mastermind 1, Ruby Frogman no freebies whatsoever.


I've seen the Ruby Frogman going for $1500 used.

Murakami was selling for $7000 last time I seen at an auction.
Some are even selling in the 5-digit region.

EDIT: Are you the same Deepsea dweller from the PWC forum? Just askin'


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

entropy96 said:


> I've seen the Ruby Frogman going for $1500 used.
> 
> Murakami was selling for $7000 last time I seen at an auction.
> Some are even selling in the 5-digit region.
> 
> EDIT: Are you the same Deepsea dweller from the PWC forum? Just askin'


My guess: 
N O S ( new old Stock )

Murakami at least 15K USD
Mastermind 1 close behind 
Ruby Frogman 10K USD


----------



## Cobia

Josephjamesong said:


> Happy sharing


Is this the Mardi Gras edition? 

Cool watch.


----------



## D1cky986

Number 11 Gwf-t1000bs Ruby Frogman has just arrived.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Number 11 Gwf-t1000bs Ruby Frogman has just arrived.....


Brilliant brilliant Rich  Enjoy. One of the best Froggy's IMHO.


----------



## Simonal

D1cky986 said:


> Number 11 Gwf-t1000bs Ruby Frogman has just arrived.....


Let me be one of the first to congratulate you brilliant nice to have another one that will be worn outside like Sengyoku one.

Great not to see you spamming the forum with this excellent addition.

Congratulations

Wear it in good health.

Sent from my...


----------



## Crater

Simonal said:


> Let me be one of the first to congratulate you brilliant nice to have another one that will be worn outside like Sengyoku one.
> 
> Great not to see you spamming the forum with this excellent addition.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my...


Well Said Simon |>

Congrats Rich, it will be nice to see Ruby being worn, not just like collection piece. Great addition to you collection aswell, fits well in there |>


----------



## Piowa

Congrats D1cky986 !!! You are part of The Top Eleven now.
*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *84 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *286 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## entropy96

I wonder how many GWFs the "King of Frogman" Wah_Wah_Wah has.


----------



## entropy96

This guy's got 2 Murakamis!


----------



## JohnQFord

*Somehow, this hopped onto my wrist ... a GWF-1000-1JF ... so please add it to the list:*









More pic's at: 
*Thread: New Black FROGMAN GWF-1000-1JF*


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *85 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *287 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Just noticed Simon and D1cky986 both have 11 Frogs in the collection, well done guys. And all are worn regulary, no shelf queens, thats the important part |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Somehow, this hopped onto my wrist ... a GWF-1000-1JF ... so please add it to the list:*
> 
> View attachment 3087178
> 
> 
> More pic's at:
> *Thread: New Black FROGMAN GWF-1000-1JF*


Very very nice. Greg  Well done and enjoy your first Froggy. Definitely more to come 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Simonal

JohnQFord said:


> *Somehow, this hopped onto my wrist ... a GWF-1000-1JF ... so please add it to the list:*
> 
> View attachment 3087178
> 
> 
> More pic's at:
> *Thread: New Black FROGMAN GWF-1000-1JF*


Congratulations on your first frog great addition but you know you need to wear it so we need some outside wrist shots

Sent from my...


----------



## Simonal

Crater said:


> Just noticed Simon and D1cky986 both have 11 Frogs in the collection, well done guys. And all are worn regulary, no shelf queens, thats the important part |>


Regular wearing outside in the regular street definitely not shelf queens only kept on Medium charge, never synched and only photographed on some strange washcloth background.

All outside real wear pictures









Sent from my...


----------



## Sjors

Simonal said:


> Congratulations on your first frog great addition but you know you need to wear it so we need some outside wrist shots
> 
> Sent from my...


Hi Simon,

Maybe you read JohnQFord's post better. He posted them in another thread ;-)










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Simonal

Sjors said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Maybe you read JohnQFord's post better. He posted them in another thread ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Oh I did just now not had a time to post there too yet but I will do.

Thanks Sjors

Sent from my...


----------



## Crater

Simonal said:


> Regular wearing outside in the regular street definitely not shelf queens only kept on Medium charge, never synched and only photographed on some strange washcloth background.
> 
> All outside real wear pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my...


So nice to see them outside in natural light, all the regular versions and limited editions you have |> Thats what they deserve, not some life on washcloths, never to be worn.


----------



## xhenke

entropy96 said:


> This guy's got 2 Murakamis!


He got like 20 Murakamis! :O


----------



## Dlbernau

Standard frogman with bs resin


----------



## jixxxer

Whats the best way, best price to get a Frogman? Im in the U.S. Wld be my holy grail.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *86 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord, Dlbernau)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *23 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *288 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mrcrooka1

My first frog GWF-1000NV-2JF.....Piowa could you be so kind as to add me to the count.

Thank you


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mrcrooka1 said:


> My first frog GWF-1000NV-2JF.....Piowa could you be so kind as to add me to the count.
> 
> Thank you


Terrific catch @Mrcrooka  Enjoy the beauty. It's a wonderful Froggy with an exceptional blue colour tone. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Dlbernau said:


> View attachment 3093906
> Standard frogman with bs resin


Nicely done @Dlbernau. Looks great. Welcome to the club

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Terrific catch @Mrcrooka  Enjoy the beauty. It's a wonderful Froggy with an exceptional blue colour tone. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you very much. I am a new member and respect the opinions of WUS members such as yourself, Rocat, Sjors, Rocat, etc....


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Thank you very much. I am a new member and respect the opinions of WUS members such as yourself, Rocat, Sjors, Rocat, etc....


Definitely can't forget PIOWA either.


----------



## JohnQFord

Mrcrooka1 said:


> My first frog GWF-1000NV-2JF.....Piowa could you be so kind as to add me to the count.
> 
> Thank you


 Very nicely done! Congratulations (he typed jealously)!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *86 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord, Dlbernau)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *24 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *289 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mrcrooka1

JohnQFord said:


> Very nicely done! Congratulations (he typed jealously)!


Thanks JohnQFord, I appreciate it.


----------



## Raff_christ

today's frog 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Raff_christ said:


> today's frog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesom frog....love the mods.


----------



## Raff_christ

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Awesom frog....love the mods.


thank's bro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Awesom frog....love the mods.


A little like Irish Spring (only blue) ... I like it too!!!|>|>|>


----------



## JohnQFord

Just because I know that *PIOWA* loves revising the count ... & idle hands on the keyboard create idle minds ... I got a 'back-up' Frogman. Arrived today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Just because I know that *PIOWA* loves revising the count ... & idle hands on the keyboard create idle minds ... I got a 'back-up' Frogman. Arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 3155074
> View attachment 3155082


... and it ain't over yet  you're definitely the man of the moment Greg. Now there's no holding back. Awesome!


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... and it ain't over yet  you're definitely the man of the moment Greg. Now there's no holding back. Awesome!


I'm dating myself, but, back in the late'80's, in Toronto, this happened to me a few times:

Ever been in a big city walking down the sidewalk & been approached by a suspect-looking man in a trenchcoat ? :think:

He opens the trenchcoat to reveal ... wait for it ... umpteen watches pinned to the lining of the coat !!!  (fortunately he's fully clothed, too). ;-)

He simply then says: "wanna' buy a watch ?"

If I don't 'holdback' soon ... that's gonna' be me ... no home ... but plenty of watches !!! :-d:-d:-d

In fact, I'm working on a 20 watch case for just the G-shocks! I'll post it when I've got it ready.

It's a metal tool case ... 'cause I want to be 'classy' ... no 'trenchcoat' for me !!! :-d:-d:-d

*update* Here's the case:


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *87 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (2), Dlbernau)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *24 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *290 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

Picked this up this week. Got a great deal on the JDM version and loving it.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> Picked this up this week. Got a great deal on the JDM version and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Welcome to club  Very very nice!


----------



## JSM9872

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome to club  Very very nice!


Thanks DD!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *88 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (2), Dlbernau, JSM9872)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *24 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *291 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## a.sasaki15

*My GWF-1000. Driving on a remote island.

*


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *89 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (2), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *24 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)
*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *292 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gobulls

a.sasaki15 said:


> *My GWF-1000. Driving on a remote island.
> 
> *


OT question. Did your GWF sync in Alaska?;-)


----------



## JohnQFord

More pic's at:

Thread: MY NEW NAVY FROGMAN GWF-1000NV-2JF


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 3240426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240434
> 
> 
> More pic's at:
> 
> Thread: MY NEW NAVY FROGMAN GWF-1000NV-2JF


Huge congrats Greg. Enjoy your new Froggy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *89 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (2), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *293 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ, JohnQFord

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## a.sasaki15

gobulls said:


> OT question. Did your GWF sync in Alaska?;-)


I believe it can sync in Anchorage but not in Dutch Harbor (Between Japan and Alaska). I thought there was something wrong with my froggy but I guess Dutch Harbor is too far from the closest watch tower.


----------



## MCZK

My GWF-1000 arrived from the excellent Udetokei Wasshoimura. Can you add me to the list please Piowa? Thanks mate.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *90 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (2), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 2 watches *(Knives and Lint)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *294 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ, JohnQFord

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

MCZK said:


> My GWF-1000 arrived from the excellent Udetokei Wasshoimura. Can you add me to the list please Piowa? Thanks mate.
> 
> View attachment 3262082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262098
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262114


*Ude-Tokei is EXCELLENT ...The watch even more so !!! Congratulations !*  |>|>|>


----------



## christopher_chak

MOD


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *90 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (2), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *295 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ, JohnQFord

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## entropy96

Piowa,
How come you didn't add christoper_chak's Murakamis to the list?


----------



## D1cky986

entropy96 said:


> Piowa,
> How come you didn't add christoper_chak's Murakamis to the list?


They were removed from the list, as he is a Reseller/Dealer and all of them were being advertised For Sale.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

christopher_chak said:


> View attachment 3278810
> 
> 
> MOD


Nice Froggy Christopher and welcome back


----------



## christopher_chak

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice Froggy Christopher and welcome back


THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *91 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (3), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *296 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, JohnQFord 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto

Count me in! GF1000NV-2


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *91 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (3), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Olitinto)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *297 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, JohnQFord 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto

Hey @piowa it appears you have listed GF1000NV twice. Is one supposed to be GWF1000NV? Listing 1 has 26 watches and listing 2 has 10


----------



## Piowa

*Corrected

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *91 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (3), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *297 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, JohnQFord 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jiggyseb

you can count me in with this one non atomic








sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*Only 2 frogs to 300

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *91 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (3), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *298 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, JohnQFord 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa ... a fourth black Frogman leaped from the postman's arms into mine today ! Please add it to the list. 









Wanting to regain some attention ... black Frogman #3 then quickly 'tarted up' with a new 'suit': 








*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Jiggyseb said:


> you can count me in with this one non atomic
> View attachment 3452202
> 
> 
> sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using tapatalk


E X C E L L E N T Jiggyseb


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Piowa ... a fourth black Frogman leaped from the postman's arms into mine today ! Please add it to the list.
> 
> View attachment 3455082
> 
> 
> Wanting to regain some attention ... black Frogman #3 then quickly 'tarted up' with a new 'suit':
> 
> View attachment 3455098
> 
> *


Definitely like your postman JohnQ. Enjoy the Froggy and enjoy the weekend


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Definitely like your postman JohnQ. Enjoy the Froggy and enjoy the weekend


*Weekends are tough ... there's no Postal service ! *:--( ;-);-)


----------



## Piowa

*Only 1 frog to 300

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *92 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *298 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## flying

Jiggyseb said:


> you can count me in with this one non atomic
> View attachment 3452202
> 
> 
> sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using tapatalk


Oh I love this one :-!

Wish I never saw DeepSeaDwellers the other day :-d

Benn stuck in my mind ever since & now this


----------



## Snoweagle

flying said:


> Oh I love this one :-!
> 
> Wish I never saw DeepSeaDwellers the other day :-d
> 
> Benn stuck in my mind ever since & now this


Resistance is futile! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

flying said:


> Oh I love this one :-!
> 
> Wish I never saw DeepSeaDwellers the other day :-d
> 
> Benn stuck in my mind ever since & now this





Snoweagle said:


> Resistance is futile! :-d


That's why I doubled the tally 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's why I doubled the tally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


*Congratulations Tom !!! :-!:-!:-! Cornering the market on Purple ???* :-s:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Congratulations Tom !!! :-!:-!:-! Cornering the market on Purple ???* :-s:-d


It's just one of the coolest Froggy's around IMHO and it was my first Frogman I got ( 2013 ) Added the atomic version then last year. It's such an amazing colour combo. You gotta see it in person. Stunning 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's why I doubled the tally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


That's why I never regretted getting the 1000 series Frog, built like a tank!


----------



## budikosu

My very first frogman, GWF-1000-1JF.


----------



## Piowa

*300

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *93 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *300 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

budikosu said:


> My very first frogman, GWF-1000-1JF.


*So now you 'KNOW' !!! Congratulations !!! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## chrisrennie44

Just received my 1st 1000 Frogman tonight!

It's the Non-Atomic version, and I'm really loving it!

Great size and weight! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *93 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *301 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

chrisrennie44 said:


> Just received my 1st 1000 Frogman tonight!
> 
> It's the Non-Atomic version, and I'm really loving it!
> 
> Great size and weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Very nice Chris !!!  Congratulations !* |>|>|>


----------



## chrisrennie44

Just changed over to the new band/bezel set I managed to get.
Not nearly the real thing, but looks great I think!

From this...










To this...










And into this...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

chrisrennie44 said:


> Just changed over to the new band/bezel set I managed to get.
> Not nearly the real thing, but looks great I think!


Excellent mod, congrats !!!

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Djhyper66

chrisrennie44 said:


> Just changed over to the new band/bezel set I managed to get.
> Not nearly the real thing, but looks great I think!
> 
> From this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And into this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you go back and install the little black tabs in ur bezel? Take it from your original one and move it over.


----------



## chrisrennie44

Djhyper66 said:


> Did you go back and install the little black tabs in ur bezel? Take it from your original one and move it over.


No I didn't, as I didn't know they came out!

I will do now though!

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Bishop

His difficult is it to remove and change the bezel if you've never done it before? 

I just got the standard black GWF 1000 but was thinking of buying the purple bezel and strap.

Is it easy to compromise the water resistance/durability.


----------



## JSM9872

Ryan Bishop said:


> His difficult is it to remove and change the bezel if you've never done it before?
> 
> I just got the standard black GWF 1000 but was thinking of buying the purple bezel and strap.
> 
> Is it easy to compromise the water resistance/durability.


It's very easy to do. You just need to remove the 4 screws holding the strap on and then 2 screws on the sides of the bezel. The bezel and strap are just outer coverings so there is no compromise to the case/water resistance.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Ryan Bishop said:


> His difficult is it to remove and change the bezel if you've never done it before?
> 
> I just got the standard black GWF 1000 but was thinking of buying the purple bezel and strap.
> 
> Is it easy to compromise the water resistance/durability.


*Go back to page 1 of this thread & read the whole thing. :-s :-! You'll be a wiser man by the time you get back to here !!!* :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Snowman77

angrypossum said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My frogmans don't fit my small wrist very well, but I love them nevertheless.
> I wonder if the 200 series would fit me better though.. don't have one yet
> 
> View attachment 1058379
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058381
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058380
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058382
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058387
> 
> 
> pics of my 8000s frogs
> 
> View attachment 1058383
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058385
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058388
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058390
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058391


Nice!


----------



## chrisrennie44

I had forgot to fit the little bars under the bezel, but now rectified!
Thanks to Djhyper66 for pointing it out!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

Quick question. Will the replacement resin for the GWF-T1030A-1 fit a standard GWF-1000? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

Foxman2k said:


> Quick question. Will the replacement resin for the GWF-T1030A-1 fit a standard GWF-1000?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it will the 1000 series resins are all interchangeable

Sent from my...


----------



## Foxman2k

Ok great. And do you need any special screw drivers to do this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

Foxman2k said:


> Ok great. And do you need any special screw drivers to do this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you can get some JIS screwdrivers from Amazon you can use Phillips head screwdrivers but you could round off the screw head

I purchased size 00 and also 000

Sent from my...


----------



## aalin13

Count me in please! I got this (GWF-1000-1JF) yesterday, and was hesitant to post here as I wasn't sure if I'll be keeping it, it is a bit too big for my 6.75" wrist. Like comments in another thread, it does feel a bit like having a plank sitting on my wrist. Also, due to the need to use the 4th hole from the lug, the straps are pulled inwards a bit, and results in a slight gap (1mm) between the bezel and the strap when worn

However, after wearing it for the last 24 hours, and using the buttons extensively, I have decided to keep it. The main reason is the build quality, especially the right hand side buttons, this is the first G I have owned where the buttons are easy to press, feel solid, have defined travel, and no clicks or squeaks even when I'm not pushing on them dead centre. Beyond the buttons, a screw back G is always special (especially DLC), so is made in Japan, and to me, screw back squares and Frogmans are the only two lines of G-Shocks that have a certain cult status transcending them beyond "normal" Gs


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *94 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 3 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *302 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cobia

aalin13 said:


> Count me in please! I got this (GWF-1000-1JF) yesterday, and was hesitant to post here as I wasn't sure if I'll be keeping it, it is a bit too big for my 6.75" wrist. Like comments in another thread, it does feel a bit like having a plank sitting on my wrist. Also, due to the need to use the 4th hole from the lug, the straps are pulled inwards a bit, and results in a slight gap (1mm) between the bezel and the strap when worn
> 
> However, after wearing it for the last 24 hours, and using the buttons extensively, I have decided to keep it. The main reason is the build quality, especially the right hand side buttons, this is the first G I have owned where the buttons are easy to press, feel solid, have defined travel, and no clicks or squeaks even when I'm not pushing on them dead centre. Beyond the buttons, a screw back G is always special (especially DLC), so is made in Japan, and to me, screw back squares and Frogmans are the only two lines of G-Shocks that have a certain cult status transcending them beyond "normal" Gs
> 
> View attachment 3733154


Nice one mate, ive got the same but non atomic, they really are a nice build, wear it in great health, cheers


----------



## Cobia

Tsip85 said:


> My most recent pickup for your count, Piowa. GWF1000G
> 
> View attachment 2594570


Awesome, always my fav 1000 model frog, i just could never afford one ha, nice score, congrats mate


----------



## Snoweagle

Cobia said:


> Awesome, always my fav 1000 model frog, i just could never afford one ha, nice score, congrats mate


Actually, how much does the 1000G fetch now in the market? Curious to know.


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *94 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 4 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *303 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 1Beginner

Cheers.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *95 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 4 watches *(Knives and Lint, Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *304 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Knives and Lint, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint

Added a standard (but stealthed) GWF-1000 to the collection, bringing my total to four. I figured since all three of my other 1000 series Frogman were custom builds, I should have one that was sealed from the factory for use on the water. This will primarily be my beach/kayaking watch. The area in which I often go paddling has a lot of very shallow trails through mangroves, so its important to keep the tides in mind. Plus its always nice to know at the beach as well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Added a standard (but stealthed) GWF-1000 to the collection, bringing my total to four. I figured since all three of my other 1000 series Frogman were custom builds, I should have one that was sealed from the factory for use on the water. This will primarily be my beach/kayaking watch. The area in which I often go paddling has a lot of very shallow trails through mangroves, so its important to keep the tides in mind. Plus its always nice to know at the beach as well.


Awesome that's trademark K&L.    Congrats and enjoy. Looks uber cool. Fine photos all the way 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## aalin13

This has already been counted, but I just wanted to share the photo on a Friday afternoon 5pm leaving work. Have had this for a week now, and in that time I went from this is too big, want to sell it, to loving it and tempted to buy more lol. Yes it is too big for my wrist, but this watch just feels so special, and along with the gw-5000, are the only two Gs that I actually feel emotional attachment to


----------



## JohnQFord

aalin13 said:


> This has already been counted, but I just wanted to share the photo on a Friday afternoon 5pm leaving work. Have had this for a week now, and in that time I went from this is too big, want to sell it, to loving it and tempted to buy more lol. Yes it is too big for my wrist, but this watch just feels so special, and along with the gw-5000, are the only two Gs that I actually feel emotional attachment to
> 
> View attachment 3831522


It is not 'too big' !!! :think::think::think: It is simply a 'substantial timepiece' !!! :-!:-!:-! ... and it looks good! |>|>|>


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *95 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *25 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 5 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *305 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

This one is already counted Piowa. Just wanted to share a couple quick pics.

Normally I do an all blacked out look but went with the blacked out bezel, black bottom cover, stock silver hardware and stock band.


















I like the way it looks. Plus it's helping hold me over for the various Frogman skins I have incoming lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

And these showed up today. Love the look of it.


















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

JSM9872 said:


> And these showed up today. Love the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Ordered the same for mine. Love the look.


----------



## JSM9872

Foxman2k said:


> Ordered the same for mine. Love the look.


Very cool! It's definitely a sharp looking set. Would love to have the real deal but a little above my price range haha.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

I'm ready for my title here:
And it's a beauty.


----------



## JohnQFord

FJay Iceberg White said:


> I'm ready for my title here:
> And it's a beauty.


Really nice Fjay! |>

Wouldn't it be nice to get the other originals for the same price?! (Not that the NV2 isn't a little rich) :think:

Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> I'm ready for my title here:
> And it's a beauty.


E x c e l l e n t
&
Huge C O N G R A T S

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *95 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 5 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *306 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## christopher_chak

Sample Frogman


----------



## christopher_chak

Sample Frogman with ibe's sign


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Deepsea_dweller said:


> TO DD:Hi, DD.
> You wil l understand. i need help. looking for purple one GWF-1000BP
> *Hook me up, please. Thank you.*
> 
> Jay
> 
> PS your message box is full btw


----------



## D1cky986

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Deepsea_dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO DD:Hi, DD.
> You wil l understand. i need help. looking for purple one GWF-1000BP
> *Hook me up, please. Thank you.*
> 
> Jay
> 
> PS your message box is full btw
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new one on eBay.co.uk at the moment...!
Click to expand...


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

D1cky986 said:


> FJay Iceberg White said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new one on eBay.co.uk at the moment...!
> 
> 
> 
> find 2 hours ago, but seems it's gone now.
> msg me link if it's not too much trouble. thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## D1cky986

FJay Iceberg White said:


> D1cky986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> find 2 hours ago, but seems it's gone now.
> msg me link if it's not too much trouble. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you the link......
> 
> Rich.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Deepsea_dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO DD:Hi, DD.
> You wil l understand. i need help. looking for purple one GWF-1000BP
> *Hook me up, please. Thank you.*
> 
> Jay
> 
> PS your message box is full btw[/QUOTE
> 
> Ah D1cky986 is going to help you Jay! He got all the auction infos and knowledge.! Hope you will get one. My today's Friday Frog just to rise your appétit  PM sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+
Click to expand...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

christopher_chak said:


> Sample Frogman with ibe's sign
> View attachment 4367594


Wow not too bad Christopher. That's rare and very special indeed. Well done and keep it  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Deepsea_dweller said:


> FJay Iceberg White said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deepsea_dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO DD:Hi, DD.
> You wil l understand. i need help. looking for purple one GWF-1000BP
> *Hook me up, please. Thank you.*
> 
> Jay
> 
> PS your message box is full btw[/QUOTE
> 
> Ah D1cky986 is going to help you Jay! He got all the auction infos and knowledge.! Hope you will get one. My today's Friday Frog just to rise your appétit  PM sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Ay, caramba!
> 
> LOVE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Snoweagle

Great pics all! Now was wondering should I wear my Froggie or Ranger tomorrow!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

*Raven's here*


----------



## JohnQFord

FJay Iceberg White said:


> *Raven's here*


*Congratulations FJ ... well done !!!* :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *95 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 5 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *307 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint, FJay Iceberg White 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

FJay Iceberg White said:


> *Raven's here*


Awesome looking piece FJay!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Want to say personal and big thank you to D1cky986.
It worked out just perfect!


----------



## flying

FJay Iceberg White said:


> *Raven's here*


Congrats! I have always thought this is one of the most beautiful Frogs :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nicely done FJay  Congrats & enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## D1cky986

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Want to say personal and big thank you to D1cky986.
> It worked out just perfect!


Happy to help, the purple frog is one of my favourites too..!!!!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Thank you guys. 
It is very good looking in person! Very happy.


----------



## funzel

Please count me in, Piowa 

GWF-1000-1


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *96 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 5 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *308 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint, FJay Iceberg White 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

No new additions Piowa. But got some new "clothes" in for mine. Took a long time, the black bezel screws were out of stock for a long time.

Very happy with it so this will have to do for now until I can get the real BS, if that ever happens haha.



















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## busaharley

Very cool!! I ordered the same kit for my GF. Cheers.


----------



## Knives and Lint

One more modded Frog to add, bringing my 1000 series Frogman total to 5







Also an update that does not add to my count. I changed the screen on one of my negative Frogs to red


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> No new additions Piowa. But got some new "clothes" in for mine. Took a long time, the black bezel screws were out of stock for a long time.
> 
> Very happy with it so this will have to do for now until I can get the real BS, if that ever happens haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk





Knives and Lint said:


> One more modded Frog to add, bringing my 1000 series Frogman total to 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also an update that does not add to my count. I changed the screen on one of my negative Frogs to red


Nicely done JSM9872 & K&L  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## tekong

Took a group shot


----------



## iCatchU

Please count me!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

iCatchU said:


> Please count me!!


Very very nice catch  That was my first Froggy back in 2013  and is still one of my favourites! Getting it NOS with box and all tags complete is even better and the icing on the cake! Congrats & enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *96 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 5 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *309 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint, FJay Iceberg White 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## busaharley

This is my version. I left the top bezel with the white lettering and added the red back.


----------



## busaharley

Now I am the proud owner of the famous GWF-1000. I modded the back with a red case.:-!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Looks great!
Very proud i see, since your posting every hour


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *96 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 6 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *310 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint, FJay Iceberg White 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

5th one just arrived last week.
It is been a while since i have it in all original color, but i have to admit, it should get black lower shell in black from the factory. 
Simplest mod and it looks much better now.


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *97 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 6 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *311 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LankyOrangutan

Me and my wallet absolutely hate everything to do with this thread. Look what you made me buy 









I'll get some more photos sometime soon, but needless to say, this one is exceeding expectations already.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

LankyOrangutan said:


> Me and my wallet absolutely hate everything to do with this thread. Look what you made me buy
> 
> View attachment 4671290
> 
> 
> I'll get some more photos sometime soon, but needless to say, this one is exceeding expectations already.


Excellent   Right in time for Froggy Friday. Congrats and enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *98 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 6 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *312 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NotSure

Hey guys, got this a couple weeks ago and added the BS bezel. I think its perfect. For now...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

NotSure said:


> Hey guys, got this a couple weeks ago and added the BS bezel. I think its perfect. For now...
> 
> View attachment 4683202


Looks nice. Fine job

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## NotSure

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looks nice. Fine job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks! Im pretty close to picking up the red eye solar panel. Can't wait!


----------



## brvheart

I think that I am going to again participate this week in Froggy Friday  | I really want a different bezel for mine though


----------



## brvheart

Would you mind sending me a link to the black screws and bezel? I want these clothes for my 1K frog also  


JSM9872 said:


> No new additions Piowa. But got some new "clothes" in for mine. Took a long time, the black bezel screws were out of stock for a long time.
> 
> Very happy with it so this will have to do for now until I can get the real BS, if that ever happens haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NotSure

Search ebay for "gwf1000bs". I got my bezel and case bottom from "onlineshoppingmall". They seem to have the BS bezel, strap, and bezel screws.



brvheart said:


> Would you mind sending me a link to the black screws and bezel? I want these clothes for my 1K frog also


----------



## JSM9872

brvheart said:


> Would you mind sending me a link to the black screws and bezel? I want these clothes for my 1K frog also


I can grab a link when I get back if you would like. As stated above you can probably find the parts on ebay. Also check pacparts.com and tiktox.com. Pacparts.com might show out of stock but once you order them they order them, it may take a little while to receive though. And tiktox.com will sell the whole "kit" (meaning the bezel, bottom cover, bezel studs, and the band. It would only be missing the side bezel studs) together. Shipping takes about a week to US from the UK I believe.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Pac Parts: Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.

TikTox: https://www.tiktox.com/


----------



## Raff_christ

got this beauty 'ruby' screw for my GWF1000BS yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Raff_christ said:


> got this beauty 'ruby' screw for my GWF1000BS yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent


----------



## AndiH71

Here it come, my GWF 1000.......................









Best regards from Germany

Andi


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *99 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 6 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *313 watches
*
11 Frogs - Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AndiH71 said:


> Here it come, my GWF 1000.......................
> 
> View attachment 5332010
> 
> 
> Best regards from Germany
> 
> Andi


Excellent choice Andi and welcome aboard. Enjoy und Grüße nach Deutschland 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Kev0417

Decided to change things up a bit and get some new top pieces after seeing one of F Jay's mods, swapped out the gray for red. Think it turned out great and nice new look.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Kev0417 said:


> Decided to change things up a bit and get some new top pieces after seeing one of F Jay's mods, swapped out the gray for red. Think it turned out great and nice new look.
> 
> View attachment 5379818
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Yeah very nice


----------



## JohnQFord

AndiH71 said:


> Here it come, my GWF 1000.......................
> 
> View attachment 5332010
> 
> 
> Best regards from Germany
> 
> Andi


Unforgivably late ... but welcome to the forum. Tremendous start ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## AndiH71

Hi JohnQFord!

Have a lot of thanks

Greetings from Germany 
Andi


----------



## AndiH71

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent choice Andi and welcome aboard. Enjoy und Grüße nach Deutschland
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Vielen Dank und Grüsse zurück nach Hong Kong!

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## JohnQFord

You pop on here ... see something you like ... & then don't have a model # for it so you can do a search & find out that you can't get it ! o|:-d

To ease the frustration slightly, so you don't have to go back thru the entire thread, here's a collage of the various models/model #'s without the market destination suffixes [i.e. 1JF].

I've also posted it in '*Images*'.








*Plus ... Oct. 9/2015 release:








*AND ... here's a handy link to *ALL FROGMEN *model #'s prior to Sept. 30/2015:

 http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/G-Shock/Frogman/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> You pop on here ... see something you like ... & then don't have a model # for it so you can do a search & find out that you can't get it ! o|:-d
> 
> To ease the frustration slightly, so you don't have to go back thru the entire thread, here's a collage of the various models/model #'s without the market destination suffixes [i.e. 1JF].
> 
> I've also posted it in '*Images*'.
> 
> View attachment 5578465
> 
> *Plus ... Oct. 9/2015 release:
> View attachment 5578481
> 
> 
> *AND ... here's a handy link to *ALL FROGMEN *model #'s prior to Sept. 30/2015:
> 
> http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/G-Shock/Frogman/


Great job Greg 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *99 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 6 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *315 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
11 Frogs - Simonal, 
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GWF-1000SR-4JF Men In Sunrise Purple

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sebvanderm

Very nice one! How do you like the sunrise purple?

Im waiting on my first froggy! GWF-1000NV! Should get to me mid next week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sebvanderm said:


> Very nice one! How do you like the sunrise purple?
> 
> Im waiting on my first froggy! GWF-1000NV! Should get to me mid next week


Thank you sebvanderm  and huge congrats! The GWF Navy  is one of the most beautiful and most striking blue coloured G's IMHO. Simply prefect combo! Pls post some pics if you can spare some time next week. Loving my Sunrise Purple. Something very special, stunning colour tone which is surprisingly easy to match with different outfits. Definitely an eye-candy & eye-catcher


----------



## sebvanderm

Thanks for the info deepsea... That makes my excitement even harder to keep :smile::+1:. A friend of mine is visiting hong kong in 2 weeks and im still thinking if he should bring me the sunrise purple one!? Still have some time. Need to be strong :smile:


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *99 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 6 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *316 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
11 Frogs - Simonal 
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sebvanderm

And here she finally is ! GWF-1000NV


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sebvanderm said:


> And here she finally is ! GWF-1000NV
> 
> View attachment 6013450


Great great score sebvanderm  Huge congrats! It's a beauty isn't it. Well done & enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *99 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 6 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *317 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
11 Frogs - Simonal 
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Djhyper66

swapped the ruby jewel to the bezel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

Djhyper66 said:


> swapped the ruby jewel to the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Nice mod on the screws! Wearing my GWF-1000G today!


----------



## JohnQFord

Djhyper66 said:


> swapped the ruby jewel to the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Very ... very ... Nice. Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Catdogchicken

I have acquired my first froggy and have bought a 1000bs bezel and back cover. 

I've searched all over and cannot find (nor have I dismantled any G-Shock before) any information on how to replace straps/bezels etc on the gwf-1000. 

Just wondered if you guys knew of any sites or have any information on changing the bits and bobs on the atomic frogman.


----------



## JohnQFord

Catdogchicken said:


> I have acquired my first froggy and have bought a 1000bs bezel and back cover.
> 
> I've searched all over and cannot find (nor have I dismantled any G-Shock before) any information on how to replace straps/bezels etc on the gwf-1000.
> 
> Just wondered if you guys knew of any sites or have any information on changing the bits and bobs on the atomic frogman.


Just unscrew the lug screws (gently) & the straps will come off [sort of down & out].

Then, again gently, unscrew the 2 small bezel screws ... one on each side. [What look like screws on the top are just studs/plugs for decoration]

The bottom plate will come off very easily ... & similarly, so will the bezel. It's all pretty evident once you remove the six screws.

I'm guessing you ordered from TikTox ? He usually includes the correct top studs for the set. Simply plug those into the bezel & push. You'll know when they're seated.

It's all just a matter of getting started ... no luck involved. It's more like Nike's "Just Do It' ! Just have fun with it & enjoy the result. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Catdogchicken

Yeah i ordered from TikTox, was a great deal on there. It has got me looking at all the froggy mods. Love the lightning yellow bands albeit hard to find now. But studs and everything are real easy to fit and buy, I'm not looking to change anything in the module itself ill stay well outside that!!

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Erikadisu Danoewidjaja

Hello n this is my first Frogman


----------



## jrpippen

Love it.

It's a bit daft that these won't sync in New York though. The whole atomic thing becomes a bit of a joke in the US!

@watchbod

Facebook group: watchzoneuk


----------



## cbkihong

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *100 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *5 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *322 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller
11 Frogs - Simonal 
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong

Not a favourite color of mine, but ... hmm ... well ... Anyway, it's here (included in count above).


----------



## Snoweagle

jrpippen said:


> Love it.
> 
> It's a bit daft that these won't sync in New York though. The whole atomic thing becomes a bit of a joke in the US!
> 
> @watchbod
> 
> Facebook group: watchzoneuk


There's no satellite reception here in Singapore but I still buy it, and all my Gs are atomic.

By the way, like your LGM mug!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> Not a favourite color of mine, but ... hmm ... well ... Anyway, it's here (included in count above).


Wow nice cbkihong  Big congrats !

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Simonal

Got this ages ago but no time to post........









Have a good day.

Please add it to the count Piowa

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Got this ages ago but no time to post........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Please add it to the count Piowa
> 
> Sent from my...


Nice one Simon Big congrats!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong

Seems Piowa has not updated this thread for quite a while ... on behalf of Piowa, again, done!
*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *100 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)*

GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *323 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Thanks a lot.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CK89101

Please add me. Looks like this model was not copied over on the list, was there a couple pages back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *101 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *324 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## desire68

I'm on my way back to the Frogs guys, pics as they come in.
Mike


----------



## Snoweagle

desire68 said:


> I'm on my way back to the Frogs guys, pics as they come in.
> Mike


Good move! But are you going to get the latest GWF-D1000? :-!


----------



## desire68

Snoweagle said:


> Good move! But are you going to get the latest GWF-D1000? :-!


Im not really into it yet, I still have a soft spot for the GWF1000 series Frogs. That and a little Black Knight that I'm about to get my hands on.
Mike


----------



## Track40

I LOVE this Frog. It is so rad in that hot pink.


----------



## Snoweagle

desire68 said:


> Im not really into it yet, I still have a soft spot for the GWF1000 series Frogs. That and a little Black Knight that I'm about to get my hands on.
> Mike


Well, any Frog models are outstanding pieces, even the old titanium ones as well.

Great choices by the way!


----------



## Phreddo

GWF-1000-1CR
Just got it off the 'bay.
Trying to find a forever watch, this is the most expensive digital watch I've ever owned, and that includes the old titanium PRW Pathfinder, solar atomic.

I haven't decided if I'm keeping it, but I definitely wanted to see it in person. I do like the build, and it wears well. I have around a 7.25" wrist, and I'm at the 5th hole, with a little bit of slop. 4th will fit, but it's tight.

Screws felt a little loose, I reapplied some blue loctite. They already had some blue stuff on, but I'm cautious like that. I was surprised how easily it came apart. Bezel and band swaps will be a snap!

The other watch pictured is the STW-1000, so it's a pair of polar opposites, the smallest and the largest digital watches I've had. For size comparison, the STW is roughly the same size as a 5600.

I very much appreciate the asymmetrical offset design. I tried it on the right hand, and it would easily lever up against the back of my hand and strain the band. That does not happen on the left hand, very comfortable and convenient. I need to get used to the weight pressing on my wrist bone, however. Not the heaviest watch overall, but the head is plenty heavy.

I don't dive but I use the stopwatch a lot. The dive function may well serve that role. I don't live near the water so tide is all but lost on me, moon phase is an interesting novelty.

Mostly I got this because it's the ultimate, definitive G hands down, nothing comes close. I do want this one to work out for me.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Blue Loctite is might be too much.
I usually put it on brake calipers bolts, not on Frogman. It is suppose to be like that. Just tight to normal tension and u will be alright.
It is very could be forever watch. Absolutely unique design. And you always can modify to you color preferences. 
This is the first time i got my Frogman. And i already had red Bezels before i even got the watch.









Next upgrade was Men in Navy Blue Bezel ans Strap









Then i lost control and got 5 more GWF-1000 just to modified to the full.
It started like this:

















And after module, solar panel and button were replaced:

























Later on it become Kermit the Frogman

















And it is Camo Frogman Now

























Loved so much so I got me GWF-1000NV 

















And it got immediately modified with the red Strap and Bezel

















And Black/Red Cambo from GWF-T1030-1A

















Another Grail Frogman Purple GWF-1000BP. 

















My absolutely favorite is the Purple Frogman. I l love it so much so i even made a looks alike beater, just to beat living crap out of it on a regular basis. 
Case, buttons, module and Bezel/strap are all original. 

















Another project and another beater looks alike GWF-1000NV.
Module, solar panel and Blue Strap/Bezel are all original. This one got gazillion wrist time before i made purple. Cheap trills.























[/url]

Got to celebrate 4th of July in style

















Next project. This is Red was completely build from scratch.
Buttons, Module, Solar Panel, Black Deco Screws and Bezel/strap are all original. 

























Another custom
GWF-T1030-A1 imitation. Gold solar Panel, Black/red Buttons, Red Module and Black/red strap/bezel.

















Black and Red kind a idea
Red/black buttons, Red Solar panel are original. 

















And with Red Module









Sure Frogman is forever watch. Until i find something else to modify. But i love Frogman!


----------



## Phreddo

Super sweet! I've managed to get out of the "gotta catch 'em all" phase, but boy it's hard to resist!
I really like the yellow lettering on the blue watch!

Mine is bone stock and boring as hell, but still very nice. Still, the GWF-1000 is where it's at for me, the right combo of all the other models. Really looks like it was designed from the ground up, not just cobbled together from the spare parts bin like the Mudmaster and all the current ABC watches.

When I pulled the screws they already had some blue thread locker on it, but they seemed to spin a bit free, so I just re-applied.
Blue Loc-Tite is fine, that stuff comes out easy. It's the red stuff you want to avoid, as it's like GLUE and you need HEAT to undo it.
Blue is what I use on pistol grips and other screws, so it's good.

Even if I don't wear this one much, or leave it on a shelf, it may be a real toughie to part with.
I have 60 days to decide.

UPDATE

In a moment of temporary insanity I decided I HAD to see the mirror-polished DLC back, so I peeled off the protective plastic. That was the moment when I decided that, come hell or high water, I'm going to keep this watch even if I have to have my wrist surgically altered for a better fit. Nothing else will serve as a substitute.



FJay Iceberg White said:


> Blue Loctite is might be too much.
> I usually put it on brake calipers bolts, not on Frogman. It is suppose to be like that. Just tight to normal tension and u will be alright.
> It is very could be forever watch. Absolutely unique design. And you always can modify to you color preferences.
> 
> ...
> 
> Loved so much so I got me GWF-1000NV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Sure Frogman is forever watch. Until i find something else to modify. But i love Frogman!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *102 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *325 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phreddo

Piowa said:


> Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Unacceptable.


----------



## tabbywmollya

+1 Here is my Froggy.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *103 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *326 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *103 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *326 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *104 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *327 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Japanwatchfan

My frogman brand new has some bare metal spots in the back plate is that normal here are some pics


----------



## JohnQFord

Japanwatchfan said:


> My frogman brand new has some bare metal spots in the back plate is that normal here are some pics


You are looking at air bubbles underneath the protective sticker. Casio does an amazing job of cutting it & applying it to the case back. :think: 

& Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## brvheart

Japanwatchfan said:


> My frogman brand new has some bare metal spots in the back plate is that normal here are some pics


As John has pointed out - no bare spots those are air bubbles! Pull the plastic off the DLC and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## exc-hulk

Love this beast !


----------



## ccm123




----------



## cbkihong

JohnQFord said:


> You are looking at air bubbles underneath the protective sticker. Casio does an amazing job of cutting it & applying it to the case back. :think:
> 
> & Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!


I didn't remove the cover from my first Frogman and after a few years of use, it popped off by itself during an overseas trip.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

cbkihong said:


> I didn't remove the cover from my first Frogman and after a few years of use, it popped off by itself during an overseas trip.


Well you're lucky, some of those protective wrap in packaging could degrade over time or melt in hot weather. It could become adhere to the product surface semi-permanently. It's not the same grade of material as in cellphone screen protective film, which is more expensive and last longer. I bought a Seiko watch recently, and some of the protective wrap left some residue on the watch. It could only be cleaned off with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## cbkihong

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Well you're lucky, some of those protective wrap in packaging could degrade over time or melt in hot weather. It could become adhere to the product surface semi-permanently. It's not the same grade of material as in cellphone screen protective film, which is more expensive and last longer. I bought a Seiko watch recently, and some of the protective wrap left some residue on the watch. It could only be cleaned off with rubbing alcohol.


Well, that was more than 12 years ago and I wouldn't likely do the same again, we are now talking about a $1000+ frog vs a $150 frog with Titanium back at that time!


----------



## berserkkw

GWF-1000-1JF reporting from Kuwait! got it through Seiya-san!


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *108 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 8 watches *(Knives and Lint (2), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *331 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85, Knives and Lint
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brillantblend

Hi everyone, thinking to buy GWF-1000. I have a small wrist 6.5". Anyone who have small wrist to show with this watch ? Thanks.


----------



## JohnQFord

brillantblend said:


> Hi everyone, thinking to buy GWF-1000. I have a small wrist 6.5". Anyone who have small wrist to show with this watch ? Thanks.


Welcome to the forum *brillantblend*. :-!

Here's the Frogman [modded] on my 7" wrist. Obviously it's going to wear a little bigger for you but it shouldn't be a deal breaker. :think: It's such a nice watch.


----------



## brillantblend

Hi JohnQFord, Thanks for the photo. From the look, i do not mind the big watch on my wrist but it's just the long strap that sticks out the watch. I just got to try a GWF-D1000 from my local shop. It sticks out quite badly. However, I read from the Internet the previous model GWF-1000 seems to have a shorter strap and unfortunately, my local shop doesn't carry this model. Is this true that the older model GWF-1000 has a shorter strap ?


----------



## brvheart

brillantblend said:


> Hi JohnQFord, Thanks for the photo. From the look, i do not mind the big watch on my wrist but it's just the long strap that sticks out the watch. I just got to try a GWF-D1000 from my local shop. It sticks out quite badly. However, I read from the Internet the previous model GWF-1000 seems to have a shorter strap and unfortunately, my local shop doesn't carry this model. Is this true that the older model GWF-1000 has a shorter strap ?


Yes it has a slightly shorter strap...


----------



## illition

Just joined the club today


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

After 2 year it is still my absolutely favorite. Went trough 7 Frogmans. Modded many colors and variations, but sticking only to purple. LOVE IT!


----------



## illition

Testing the water resistance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

I never added this build to the thread, bringing my total to 6 (1 standard, 5 custom)


----------



## desire68

My two GWF1000 series Frogs. Love these two.
Mike


----------



## dpeete

Apologies for the zombie content, but I am finding very few references to "AYAKO" on internet, and nothing from Casio. Are these real?



Piowa said:


> Decided to spice up the thread with 4 amazing Frogs designed by Ayako...
> 
> Blue jelly...
> View attachment 1388304
> 
> 
> and 3 from super cars series...
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

FJay Iceberg White said:


> After 2 year it is still my absolutely favorite. Went trough 7 Frogmans. Modded many colors and variations, but sticking only to purple. LOVE IT!


At the time I wanted to purchase a GWF frog, was looking for this 1000BP but couldn't find it. In the end spotted a 1000G at a good price and snapped it up.


----------



## 13viathan

Got mine yesterday from a friend in Japan. Count me in! 









Sent from my SM-N900L using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68

I need to update this with the BS.
Mike



desire68 said:


> View attachment 12443567
> My two GWF1000 series Frogs. Love these two.
> Mike


----------



## Piowa

*Updated at last. 
8--))

*Desire68, I can't see your picture. 
What are your Frogs?*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *110 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw, Illition, 13viathan)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 10 watches *(Knives and Lint (5), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *335 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
6 Frogs - Knives and Lint
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## timeseekeer

mine


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, guys. I can't edit or reply to my posts, so you have to wait for updates. Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Does the thread includes anniversary edition?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

This is NOT a GWF-1000. It's a GWF-D1000 and there are separate threads for D1000 / 35th anniversary.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lets-count-depth-meter-frogmen-gwf-d1000-3320794.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-35th-anniversary-counting-thread-4528313.html


----------



## Piowa

Desire68, I can't see your picture. 
What are your Frogs?*

GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *111 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw, Illition, 13viathan, Timeseeker)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 10 watches *(Knives and Lint (5), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *336 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
6 Frogs - Knives and Lint
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xiiaodiit

Heres my Froggie


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *112 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw, Illition, 13viathan, Timeseeker, Xiiaodiit)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *28 watches* (JeffreyVB, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *27 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *23 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Deepsea_Dweller, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, Deepsea_Dweller, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_Dweller, Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *3 watches* (Sengyoku, Deepsea_Dweller, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 10 watches *(Knives and Lint (5), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *337 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
6 Frogs - Knives and Lint
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *112 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw, Illition, 13viathan, Timeseeker, Xiiaodiit)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *24 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 10 watches *(Knives and Lint (5), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *328 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
6 Frogs - Knives and Lint
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ, Deepsea_Dweller,

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## desire68

Updated to add my GWF-1000BS. Piowa please add my three as i dont think they are on the lists yet.
Cheers
Mike.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

desire68 said:


> Updated to add my GWF-1000BS. Piowa please add my three as i dont think they are on the lists yet.
> Cheers
> Mike.


Great trio desire68 especially the GWF-1000bs  How is the overall condition? Used, pre -loved or like new? I remember I got mine 2013 ( NOS) unworn for staggering 1800 USD. I'm pretty sure it's not that pricy anymore - nevertheless one of the finest old GWF-1000' models  Enjoy


----------



## desire68

The condition of all of my Frogs 9.9/10 and I'm deadly serious about that. I keep them well, they get babied and live in a glass display case. I use them (of course) but they get looked after. Ive had them for a few years now apart from the BS which was the last acquisition.
These guys get dusted daily as those of us who own them, understand their value. The RD has spare resin as does the BS, the BP does not.
Mike



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great trio desire68 especially the GWF-1000bs  How is the overall condition? Used, pre -loved or like new? I remember I got mine 2013 ( NOS) unworn for staggering 1800 USD. I'm pretty sure it's not that pricy anymore - nevertheless one of the finest old GWF-1000' models  Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

desire68 said:


> The condition of all of my Frogs 9.9/10 and I'm deadly serious about that. I keep them well, they get babied and live in a glass display case. I use them (of course) but they get looked after. Ive had them for a few years now apart from the BS which was the last acquisition.
> These guys get dusted daily as those of us who own them, understand their value. The RD has spare resin as does the BS, the BP does not.
> Mike


Well done and big congrats again & thumbs up to the pre-owner of the BS in keeping it in an impeccable condition! Have fun .. and enjoy and yes pls more photos if possible. It's a special and rare Froggy


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *112 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw, Illition, 13viathan, Timeseeker, Xiiaodiit)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y, Desire68)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *22 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White, Desire68)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU, Desire68)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 10 watches *(Knives and Lint (5), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *331 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
6 Frogs - Knives and Lint
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ, Deepsea_Dweller, Desire68

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Resnik

Mine


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *112 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw, Illition, 13viathan, Timeseeker, Xiiaodiit)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y, Desire68)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *23 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White, Desire68, Resnik)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU, Desire68)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *15** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Chypmun77, Vade_R)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *8 watches* (Vade_R, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 10 watches *(Knives and Lint (5), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *332 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
6 Frogs - Knives and Lint
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ, Deepsea_Dweller, Desire68

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sebvanderm

Hey piowa,
Please add my new frogman to the counting thread. Thanks!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles89

sebvanderm said:


> Hey piowa,
> Please add my new frogman to the counting thread. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Been trying to hunt down a BP at a reasonable price, but no luck...

In saying so, this is my GWF-T1030A:


----------



## jamsie




----------



## sebvanderm

Hey piowa,
and here is another new addition to my frogman collection, or should I say addiction 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *113 watches *(Yschow, Javaboss, S1PoP, Lunitic, K1W1, Feisar, D1cky986, G17, Simonal, Mtb2104, WhiteOUT, Toomuchdamnrum, Tyler Durden, GregNYC, Wah_Wah_Wah, Duke4C, Checknwatch, Huba01, Nolander, Shms59, Blue UT6, Ghound79, Roy87, Bnsutton, Steelfan, PauleHarvey, GatorJ, L/O.Little, Asphaltman, Micha, Breakwater, BMClaurin, Bulldog15, K2jlx, BenL, Jas75, Flamenco, Eleventh Hour, Yoda2005, Brown Majik, Scamp, Slick6MT, Ripcode, Brvheart, Karelvdd, Fu19, Antonis_ch, Rotors350Z, Skaface199, Non-stop, Xhenke, Sharkastik, Hidden by leaves, Burgosgts, Jhericuls, Discoburg, Bdickerson84, Discodave, James142, Gy8864, Pspgamer, Bulldog, Jiminpotomac, Achal, Raceclawt, Vade_R, Kateygrrl, Chypmun77, Raze, Liwang22, Rk224, Ottovonn, Garehaan, Rbateson, Erikm82, Phantasm, Skeptical, Shaggy2002, Gripmaster, Cbrbamby09, Pp764, Yto1312, FJay Iceberg White, Ssjuwita, JohnQFord (4), Dlbernau, JSM9872, a.sasaki15, MCZK, Budikosu, Aalin13, 1Beginner, Funzel, FJay Iceberg White, LankyOrangutan, Andih71, Catdogchicken, CK89101, Phreddo, Tabbywmollya, Powboyz, Japanwatchfan, Exc-hulk, Ccm123, Berserkkw, Illition, 13viathan, Timeseeker, Xiiaodiit, Jamsie)

*GF-1000-1* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *27 watches* (JeffreyVB, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Saonoi, G17, Tekong, Simonal, Blazd, Cobia, Lucifer77 [2], Deskdiver66, Starfish, Quietstorm141, Aaron6600, Kev0417, Knives and Lint, Cbkihong, Numpsy, Bengkia369, Vade_R, Hishammsm, Soulbrigdemedia, Josephjamesong, Maique, Nitro943, Chrisrennie44)

*GWF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *26 watches *(Tsip85, D1cky986, Vade_R, Simonal, Gripmaster, Monigots, JonL, Jhericuls, Rza1069, Discodave, Time4playnow, GShockMike, Dom778, Eastern Monkey, Burgosgts, Chypmun77, E_G_Y (2), Raze, Phantasm, Sengyoku, Yto1312, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-1000-RD* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *25 watches* (Vade_R, Angrypossum, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Sjors, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, Superbry, Serg778, D1cky986, Jamie Stretch, Simonal, DiverXTC, WallaceD, Qeen6, SpoonBB1, Time4playnow, Pspgamer, Rza1069, Joakim Agren, Deepsea_Dweller, Chypmun77, E_G_Y, Desire68)

*GWF-1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *23 watches* (Dynosaur, Vade_R, Angrypossum, Tako_Watch, Time4playnow, EasternMikey, Leicashot, Feisar, Serg778, Gripmaster, Queen6, Kiwidj, Jamie Stretch, Genesis168, Rza1069, Simonal, D1cky986, E_G_Y, Chypmun77, Raff_christ, FJay Iceberg White, Desire68, Resnik)

*GWF-1000-G* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *22 watches* (Vade_R, Snoweagle, Tako_Watch, Feisar, Sengyoku, Riderxps, Queen6, Oscarperez, Clarencek, Ashwalla, Discodave, GregNYC, Chas38, Powerband, Babywildanimal, Kiwidj, D1cky986, Rza1069, Simonal, Chypmun77, Tsip85)

*GWF-1000-BP* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Vade_R, Feisar, JonL, Johnny.Bravus, K1W1, Yschow, Bagged64, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Queen6, Bonehead, Tsip85, Simonal, Time4playnow, Ohai, Chypmun77, FJay Iceberg White. iCatchU, Desire68, Sebvanderm)

*GWF-T1030E-9* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches *(Chrisek, Deepsea_Dweller, Johndman, D1cky986, Gripmaster, Vade_R, MCZK, EasternMikey, Sengyoku, Cedric, Simonal, Roro27 (2), Tsip85, Burgosgts, Genesis168, E_G_Y, Chypmun77)
*
GWF-1000-B* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *16** watches* (JonL, K1W1, Leicashot, Feisar, Johndman, D1cky986, EasternMikey, Clarencek, Natornate, Pauleharvey, GregNYC, Genesis168, Simonal, Chypmun77, Vade_R, Sebvanderm)

*GF-1000-NV* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11 watches *(WhiteOUT, Djhyper66, Freakazoidz, Dhodesign, Pachoe, Ticktocktime, Chrisek, Raff_christ, Jaunz1971, Gators, Olitinto)

*GWF-T1030A* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *9 watches* (Vade_R, EasternMikey, Feisar, Time4playnow, D1cky986, Chypmun77, Cedric, Simonal, Charles89)

*GF-1000-BP* ..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Sengyoku, Ohai, B0n3s, Shockbug34, Raff_christ, Jiggyseb)

*GWF-1000SR-4* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *6 watches *(D1cky986, Deepsea_Dweller, Sjors, Djhyper66, Cbkihong, Simonal)

*GWF-T1000-BS* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches* (Sengyoku, D1cky986)

*GWF-1000-MM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230; *2 watches *(Simonal, Cedric)

*GWF-1000 (mods) ......................... 10 watches *(Knives and Lint (5), Christopher_Chak, Foxman2k, Busaherley, Erikadisu Danoewidjaja, jrpippen)*

GWF-1000-TM* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230; *0 watches*

*Together* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. *336 watches
*
12 Frogs - D1cky986, Simonal
10 Frogs - Vade_R
9 Frogs - Chypmun77
7 Frogs - Feisar, EasternMikey 
6 Frogs - Knives and Lint
5 Frogs - Time4playnow, E_G_Y, Gripmaster, Sengyoku, JohnQFord, FJay Iceberg White
4 Frogs - JonL, Genesis168, Rza1069, Tsip85 
3 Frogs - Leicashot, Queen6, GregNYC, Burgosgts, Raff_christ, Deepsea_Dweller, Desire68, Sebvanderm

Sorry for mistakes as I don't have any Frogs.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sebvanderm

Hi piowa,
Here is my new GWF-1000G, the "Gold Frogman". And a family picture of the 4 .



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## andyahs




----------



## nelamvr6

Here's mine:


----------



## nelamvr6

Sorry, double post...


----------



## Speedsterescu

GWF1000  in salt water









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

sebvanderm said:


> Hi piowa,
> Here is my new GWF-1000G, the "Gold Frogman". And a family picture of the 4 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That remains my only Frogman now. I had the standard GF-1000 which I sold years back.

Now I'm still on/off considering the new D1000 Frog, but budget wise not to my favor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cbkihong

Snoweagle said:


> Now I'm still on/off considering the new D1000 Frog, but budget wise not to my favor.


Not sure about SG, but I got my D1000NV new here around USD650. To get a 1000NV second hand I need to pay at least USD1200, and likely a used piece.

So, which is the better deal?


----------



## Snoweagle

cbkihong said:


> Not sure about SG, but I got my D1000NV new here around USD650. To get a 1000NV second hand I need to pay at least USD1200, and likely a used piece.
> 
> So, which is the better deal?


I got my GWF-1000G locally here in SG at a G-Factory outlet for S$1200 a few years back and it was the sole piece at the store. I felt it was at quite a good price as compared to US pricing during that time.

Now here, a typical D1000 would sell for around S$1600 onwards at a G-Factory and that's why it's quite off my budget.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## S.L

New arrival today, GWF-1000NV-2JF


----------



## banderor




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlexxvD

Hey guys,
I was wondering where i can get a GWF-1000 for a decent price. In holland we only have the D1000 in limited quantities and the Magma Ocean Frogman. I'm not that fond of both of em, can someone point me out?


----------



## banderor

AlexxvD said:


> Hey guys,
> I was wondering where i can get a GWF-1000 for a decent price. In holland we only have the D1000 in limited quantities and the Magma Ocean Frogman. I'm not that fond of both of em, can someone point me out?


I got mine on eBay from this seller. Great purchase. I think someone said this is USA only, but if you have a friend in US who could purchase and send to you ... Just a thought.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...550873?hash=item441bb3e659:g:9tQAAOSwJTta0LA5


----------



## AlexxvD

banderor said:


> I got mine on eBay from this seller. Great purchase. I think someone said this is USA only, but if you have a friend in US who could purchase and send to you ... Just a thought.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...550873?hash=item441bb3e659:g:9tQAAOSwJTta0LA5


That indeed is a really nice price. Unfortunately i don't have any friends in the US and i would be paying a lot of customs fees i'm afraid.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Ugh, now I want a frogman haha.


----------



## Triton9

Null post


----------



## GWATCH75

Triton9 said:


> View attachment 13991817


Im sorry to inform you that your frogman is likely to be fake. the eye and right buttons are a give away imo. can you post some close up pics of the eye (circle)


----------



## Dr.Nguyen

I would greatly appreciate if anyone could share a picture of their gwf1000 under the test screen that shows the 'module number'. Mine shows 3193 and 11 which is confusing because its supposed to be 3184.


----------

